# Trans-made Media



## AMHOLIO (Nov 17, 2022)

_@GenociderSyo  has made a wonderful thread on the attempts at indoctrinating children and parents of children, feel free to look at that and post that type of propaganda there.  This thread is for general trans/queer media made for general audiences or the author's personal wish fulfillment fantasy._


Transgender people have been fighting to be heard in media for as long as they have been around (so, since 2010s or so for bandwagoners).  For their experiences to be listened to, to hear stories about people like them, and to have glorious wish fulfillment.  So it's time to highlight notable works of trans creators in this thread.

Most trans media BY trans people is being produced independently, through small companies, or as a vanity project.  These tend to not come with an editor, so the author is free to write whatever comes to mind without a filter or someone telling them no.  Naturally, this turns a lot of works into over the top wish fulfillment fantasies disguised as stories with comical results.  Let's use this thread to discuss funny or deranged stories and kick the autistic author if they're causing drama.

*What kind of media is this thread looking for? *

Books & prose - the classic way to tell a story.  Whether physical copies or downloaded from Amazon or Gumroad.  Short stories hosted online (personal or a site for fanfiction) or in anthology collections are also encouraged.
Articles, autobios, opinion pieces, & manifestos - if someone has a nonfiction manifesto or a long funny diatribe they posted online that isn't a basic news report, share it.  They can be short informative reads or longwinded schizo rants, so they're welcomed here.
Video games - many trans people are programmers.  Whether or not they're good at it comes down to the individual, but there's several places to find trans made video games.  You can look at Steam for paid ones, or you can surf itch.io and gamejolt for indie no budget insanity.
Visual Novels/Text based adventures - I'm going to specifically highlight this as a large amount of trans authors populate the later genre since it is easy to produce and experiment with.  These can be produced easily for no money and barely any programming skills, same sites as video games.  These can be genuinely entertaining to go through, as you'll likely find an interesting one or two in addition to high school level woe is me writing.
Comics - webcomics and webtoons are easy to find and share with others without the cost of print.  Can you find the next loss.jpeg or human boy kissing a dog panel?
Movies & TV shows - these are harder to find since they cost the most to make and take a crew of people (some who aren't even in it for SJW points!) but they're out there.  There are front runners on shows like She-ra, who was interesting for being cucked by her own wife, and trans writers like that guy from dear white people (he's best looked at as a cow on his own though).


*Both Bad AND Good media are accepted here*.  If you find a talented author or someone who writes a genuinely thunkful story, please feel free to highlight it.  Not all trans people are beginners or propaganda motivated.  However, this is Kiwi Farms, and we like media we can make fun of so any bad media with or without lolcalf creators is likely to be discussed more since we're here to laugh.

Let's take a look at some highlights in this OP:

*Books

Detrans, Baby* by Torrey Peters, 2021




A NATIONAL BESTSELLER (?) by DAVID Torrey Peters (archive) that stirred up controversy when someone decided to nominate David for a Woman's Prize for Fiction Award (archive).  Here's a tweet from a TERF when it broke.  Apparently it sold well enough that a TV series might be in the works.

*Summary:*
Rotter makes an informed guess here, but it's about 2 trans women, Reese and Amy, in a relationship.  Amy detransitions to Ames, and both of them fuck around with other people.  Ames gets a chick named Katrina preggo with a baby.  How will it end?

Don't worry, Google has us covered:

lol. (archive)  I don't know what school is teaching this book that it needs a summary guide.  Peters dedicates the book (archive) to divorced women, which I'm sure they appreciate.


A review calls the choice to nominate this for an award "A Slap in the Face" (archive), and writes a scathing review (screenshot of whole review).  She has some Peak quotes from the novel, along with quotes from his two other books, _Masker_ & _Infect Your Friends_, that give Peters' worldview of women & trans women.  Spoiler: lol



Spoiler: coomer inside









Peters' site says "(s)he has an MFA from the University of Iowa and a Masters in Comparative Literature from Dartmouth. Torrey rides a pink motorcycle and splits her time between Brooklyn and an off-grid cabin in Vermont."
@Father Brown did some digging on Mr. Peters.  Seems like he's a classic AGP, he trapped a woman in marriage for 3 years before finally confessing his fetish, then slow trooned while they separate.  And of course, made sissy porn (second link, safe for work post, NSFW links).


TorreyPetersMisogyny (archive), a Wordpress, was made dedicated to enshrining... *enlightening* paragraphs of the previously-free versions of his first two novellas (The Masker & Infect your Friends and Loved Ones):


Reportedly, the novella _Infect Your Friends and Loved One_s will release in 2023 as part of a collection of 4 novellas, so we can assume the Masker is likely to be a part of the collection along with 2 new stories.  Readers should be on the lookout to see if these are left unaltered or touched up.

Peters seems not to keep a social media presence with his current name on it (smart), so here's the open letter to the Women's Prize UK (archive) instead.



*Whipping Girl* by Julia Serrano, 2007



Tom "Julia" Serrano is an elder trans who is supposedly a marine biologist when not writing about trans people, but apparently hasn't been doing much of that lately. He wrote a glossary of trans terms, which is funny to compare to the Kiwi glossary.

*Summary:*

From Julia themselves:


> _[...]__ is a collection of personal essays that debunk many of the myths and misconceptions that people have about trans women, femininity, and the subjects of gender and sexism more generally.
> 
> The intent of this book is to debunk many of the myths and misconceptions that people have about transsexual women, as well as the subject of gender in general. By turning the tables on the rest of the world and examining why so many different facets of our society have set out to dehumanize trans women, I hope to show that we are ridiculed and dismissed not merely because we “transgress binary gender norms,” as many transgender activists and gender theorists have proposed, but rather because we “choose” to be women rather than men. The fact that we identify and live as women, despite being born male and having inherited male privilege, challenges both those in our society who wish to glorify maleness and masculinity, as well as those who frame the struggles faced by other women and queers solely in terms of male and heterosexual privilege._



It's called whipping girl because Serrano says transfems get all the blame in life for things.  Ok.  It's favored by Rhys McKinnon, and does arguments on trans souls and femininity and whatever, brain numb.  This book apparently helped ContraPoints troon out himself.  Nyksnottrans' talks about Serrano here.  Basically, this man has a fucked up viewpoint of gender from getting bullied for being short while growing up & sadly being raped by another man.

Yes, aging Garth from Wayne's World does have more books you can read, including the recently released 2022 Sex Up if you feel like spending money.   But if you don't, Serrano has plenty of free essays and articles to read.  I mean it, this SoB never stops writing, which is admirable but goddamn I ain't reading all that shit.   Here's one on the farms.

Notably he's got academic papers, which really, REALLY want you to know how much AGP doesn't exist:


Remember, his actual research was previously on crustaceans.


*Notable articles:*
The Author discussing it | archive
Wikipedia

Find it on Library Genesis for free.

Social Media
Twitter | Archive (where Serano participates in fighting with transphobes daily)
Medium | archive (members only)
Patreon | Archive
Facebook | Archive
Instagram | Archive


*Manhunt* by Gretchen Felkiner Martin [Let's Read thread]



Gretchen, powerword: Micah Elliot Martin, is fat and I would not have sex with him.  He's a big advocate of queer media, gore, sex, and the mingling of all 3.  To normies who never heard of him, think of him as a nightmare fetishist.

His book, Manhunt, came across the Kiwi radar thanks to its outlandish post apocalyptic setting and people causing a stir when a J.K. Rowling parody died by being crushed by her castle at the start of the apocalypse.  That's one of the least disturbing things in his book so you know,  we had to look at it. An incomplete Kiwi read along can be found here.

*Summary:*
Two trans women, one canonically more passing than the other, must survive in the post apocalypse where all of XY chromosomes after puberty become screaming violent cannibalistic rape apes if they don't consume estrogen, and the best source for them is the estrogen found in the balls of rape apes.  They and other trans women fight them and eat said balls to keep them from transforming, all while fighting to stay alive and survive from more militant TERFs.  They meet up with a trans man and a fat (somehow in the apocalypse) Indian doctor woman (only main PoC IIRC), and end up on a boring adventure across the country where they encounter TERF compounds and have sex with each other and everything in site.  Violence too.

A fantastic review can be found here by Mehreen Kasana (archive), a more professional and concise woman than us kiwis with a great grasp on how the English language works.  I highly suggest it.  Also, don't worry, the book started tanking after it was published.

This book is notable for the amount of regular and sexual violence, including one of the trans women getting rape aped (it wasn't an exaggeration) in the fourth chapter.  It is also notable for its complete lack of narrative structure, pants on head retarded protagonists and villains, and clunky headwound inducing prose.  This one was so bad, Kiwis reading it lost interest in it since it was so repetitive and boringly gross (in addition to chapter mismanagement).  Greta can chalk it up to his superior writing skills but it's honestly due to how fetishistic the prose and plot gets.  He's a big fan of letting gore be gore and sex be sex, the problem is you can feel him trying to jack off in your brain as you read, and we signed up to read a novel, not someone making an aimless, tensionless chapter with unlikeable characters then inserting their wanking fantasy  to spice it up.

He got into a pissing match with another author, this time a nonbinary XX chromosome haver named whatever who had her own post apocalyptic chromosome novel.  Since hers does not included trans women as women, he is utterly assblasted that there's nothing about them reeeee.

You can get it from the Kiwi thread above or googling & buying it (lol).  Only notable article not already in the thread:  Amazon Selling Horror Book About Killing Terfs

*I Sold My Soul To Pass* by Staph the Womb Wizard


_graphic design is my passion _indeed.

I haven't read it or others talk about it on her thread yet, so for now I'll steal from @Hamplanet Fitness 's OP:


> Stephanie's pen name / other identity is Sapphire Crimson Claw (ow the edge!) She wrote a couple embarrassingly bad books about trans stuff, titled "You're not Cis, you Just Think You Are" and "I Sold my Soul to Pass and Other Trans Tales from the Dark Side."
> 
> "I Sold my Soul to Pass" is Stephanie's best-known written work. It features short stories about characters with "ne/nym" pronouns who think it's OK to punch people who misgender nym, a stereotypical jock named Shark, and an absolute lack of proofreading.



It sounds fantastic, all you could ask for in genderblob writing.  It's nice to have an XX representative and not just the whole Lit section taken up by XY, we here at Kiwi Farms are equal opportunity.



Spoiler: All Short Story Chapters



Also blatantly stolen from @Hamplanet Fitness 's fantastic OP

The Cult of Gender
Better Late Than Never
Squiggly Lines and Silly Letters
I Sold My Soul to Pass
Amabilis Insania
The Final Voyage of the Cryptozoologist
Danny's Always Watching
Shooting Stars Only
It Gnaws Your Bones




_WEBCOMICS_

Comics that have their own thread:

Assigned Male

*Oh joy, Sex toy!* by the OJST team, fomerly Erika Moen  (treat all these links as NSFW)



 Erika Moen's webcomic (archive, normal link in title) on her own sexual experiences and likes slowly turned into a collaborative project on cataloguing sexual experiences and troubles from all walks of life.  This includes moving more towards genderblobs and PoC disabled neurodivergent blobs (as the guest artists tend to draw with lackluster blobby quality).  Moen herself has moved on to new adventures since August 2021, as she had become burnt out on the topic and as of writing is creating a comic based on her experiences in intensive outpatient (lol).  The current team (archive) includes her cis male husband & 4 XX women of gender.

Each comic is a different degree of madness, from polyamorus fursuits to having sex with physically disabled trans men.  You can click on *any* comic and find something worth gawking at.  You will not, however, find any of it sexy.

*Highlight comics:*

The famous Cuck comic (archive) (KYM Article)
Transformation fetish comic (archive)
(please suggest things here)


*Links*
Buy Physical Volumes & Coloring Books (archive)
How OJST Does Money
Twitter (archive)
Instagram (archive)
Facebook


_GAMES_

*Revolution 60* by Giant SpaceKat Studios (co-founded by Brianna Wu & Amanda Warner)



Now Brianna Wu is a famous name round these lolcow pastures for his role in GamerGate (2014), his two failed attempts to run for congress, and him still trying to grasp for fame.  Brianna has such a long history that I'll just link his thread & his archive of the lolcow wiki, both can give you a good picture.


*Summary: *
Four horrifying CGI abominations made in 30 minutes in MAYA apparently save a city from an evil terrorist attack.  If you want any more story, pay 3.99$ for a digital Ebook.  Gameplay is shitty quick time events, typing, and adventure game dialogue choices, and apparently even worse when ported from iOS to Steam.

I don't have much more to say on it since there have been so many good reviews & let's plays that go through and show everything that's wrong with it.  Even the archived lolcow wiki article sums up why this $400,000 disaster went wrong, including this in Brianna's article itself.


> According to Emma Clarkson, one of Wu's ex-employees, Brianna contributed nothing to the development of Revolution 60, and was quick to backstab them for personal gain when they outlived their usefulness. Another employee, speaking under anonymity to Canadian game reviewer Sean Weaver, described Wu as "Poison."



Here's a nice highlight reel of OneyPlays' gameplay, and you can find the whole thing here.





The Archive of the lolcow wiki does a great job of discussing the game and the controversy that surrounded it.  You can even go through a little screenshot Let's Play with Jaimas, forbidden wielder of John Flynt lore.  Or with Smutley, who did an earlier version of the game that's as funny as ever.

*Where to Find*
Steam with SPECIAL edition only 5 dollars more! (try looking at the reviews, they're great)

*Notable Articles:*

Why Revolution 60 is Offensive in Every Way  | archive (the author is a Black woman, Mrs. Wu)
I Can't Get Enough of this Sexy Sci-Fi Spy Thriller |  archive
Revolution 60: A game by and about badass women | archive (yes, I'm pretty sure the author is a transwoman)
Lolcow Wiki's Wonderful Article

*Honorable Mentions:*
In addition to the Let's Plays in the second post of this thread, I'd like to shout out these two unfinished games:


**

Goodbye, Volcano High - A visual novel about a group of high-school dinosaur friends trying to figure themselves out before high school ends, and likely, the end of the cretaceous period with it.  The protagonist is nonbinary pterodactyl (not actually a dinosaur, we know) Fang, leader of a totes cool band, yo.  The game was mocked upon being revealed at the PS5 showcase in 2020, and some mad lads made a decent parody game, Snoot Game, that you can download for free (and you can get 4 endings, including a school shooting for you incels out there).

ValiDate - a bunch of SJWs lead by head writer Dani Lalonders, a former larger name in the Homestuck fandom for writing a visual novel for that.  She gathered a team of people and created a rainbow cast of mostly insufferable characters & our beloved soundcloud rapper Malik.  Volume 1 has been published for 15$ on steam & itch.io, but the rest of the routes have not been dropped yet.  Take a look at the thread to see some fantastic SJW art, bad writing, & general poor game development.

Other notable mentions include _Here Comes Niko!_, a game about a nonbinary child running away from home and gaining employment from a world of funny animals (from the developers of a Hat in Time, mostly Cis people), as well as _Celeste_, a game about a girl climbing a mountain who was only declared trans later when the lead developer decided he was a trans woman himself.  The later won't be covered here since this thread is for post-transitional media.

Lastly, game mods are filled with trans modders.  The Hearts of Iron 4 community was so infamous for drama it got its own thread.  I'm going to be lazy and quote my post on the SCP thread as to why there's so many out there: "Long time fans with time to maintain a site for free for long periods of time = depression/anxiety + autism = troons. This is particularly true for community run things, including modding games. We're in hell because people move on and those who don't are susceptible to cult behavior."


_Movies & TV_

Currently, animation is being staffed with multiple SJWs and dangerhairs of all types.  It's the nature of animation to be full of weirdos, but this generation has access to twitter and can be laughed at in general in this thread.  _Steven Universe _was headed by Rebecca Sugar, a woman who came out as nonbinary partway through its' run and has several nonbinary characters (mainly characters who are literal combinations of two or more characters, but a few background human speical enbies too).  Usually, these shows are balanced out by a larger staff, meaning no one but the head production studio can strong arm a whole direction of a show.

What about when a whole show is run by dangerhairs?

*High Guardian Spice* (2021)






_High Guardian Spice_ (kiwi thread) was one of Crunchyroll's first attempts at making their own in-house show.  It was a show by dangerhairs, for dangerhairs.  I didn't watch it, so I encourage you to look at the Kiwi thread for further opinions.  This post contains two hamfisted scenes of the trans male teacher (voiced by series creator Raye Rodriguez, a trans man) explaining transitioning along with a boy who got bullied by his family for sucking at being masculine being convinced to troon out.

Unsurprisingly, Crunchyroll's audience didn't care for it.  Trans man creator Raye Rodriguez blames it all on the budget.



You can see the rest of the thread here (naturally, comments are disabled lol).

Another notable show is Dead End: Paranormal Park, which was a webcomic turned Netflix animation.  The show has been bleached from its less kid friendly origins but keeps queer themes.  Nobody seems to care enough on the farms to talk about it and I'm not sure if IRL they care either.

*The Wachowskis*
Lana & Lilly (Larry & Andy) Wachowski.

Larry trooned out  in 2004-5 , Andy afterwords.  This infamous, memoryholed Rolling Stones article (archive) details how Larry got into BDSM, fell in love with a Dominatrix, then left his wife for the dominatrix (and she left trans man Buck Angle) while trooning out.  According to this article, Larry (Lana) transitioned publicly in 2010 & Andy (Lilly) in 2016.




Famous for The Matrix series and films like V for Vendetta.  As I only look for POST-transition work, I count Cloud Atlas onwards as their "official" post transitional work.  Don't worry, they had some bad films even before that.  I'd like to give a specific shoutout to 2015's _Jupiter Ascending_, as it was a giant flop for classic bad writing reasons.  Even progressive TV Tropes makes fun of it.


Their famous trans inclusive piece is Sense8, which was created & co-written by The Wachowskis & J. Michael Straczynski.  Andy (Lily) left after season 1, leaving Straczynski & Lana to write alone.  I can't tell you anything about the series aside from hearing that it was a weirdly paced mess with some corny acting and very obvious morals.  You can hear Kiwis discuss Lana's most recent effort, Matrix Ressurection, here.

The People's Joker

_to be expanded upon later..._


If you have any media or creators you'd like to talk about, feel free.  If you have any more Kiwi Let's Plays or Let's Reads, send them over.  Creator to creator fighting, bad PR or publishing choices, and other blunders can all be discussed here if they don't fit other threads.  I'll try and keep the OP for notable pieces of work, whether it is for their budget, their awards, the quality of the product, or because they were lolcow created.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 17, 2022)

RSVP in case the character limit doesn't allow me to add more fun books.

Current List of Funny Let's Reads and Let's Plays as done by farmers.

*Kiwi Let's Plays*

@Jaimas  has let's plays of several bad games, some of them even made by trans people.  Here's a few notable ones:

BLOOD PACT (NSFW) - This interactive fiction, actually a short story by Ana Valens that's poorly written coomer porn about two trans women.
EXTREME MEATPUNKS FOREVER - a game I gave him and owe him a beer for.  It's a visual novel-bad top down shooter hybrid with an eclectic artstyle, featuring 4 queer characters making bad decisions and punching fascists.  It's fascinating due to to the potential it could have had, but bad gameplay and writing truly hamper it.
Patriarchy Simulator 2000 - ah, takes me back to the old social justice days.  By Nora Reed.
Video Game Critic Simulator - Laura Kate Dale cries about video game critics while currently being in a polyamorus relationship with Jim Sterling.  Has been thrown into Mount Doom for being so shit, please donate to Jaimas' gofundme to get ongoing care for his pinky finger loss and drugs.
Emergence by ramonasewage/aquanauts_holiday  -  Made by a friend of Nora Reed.   Putting it here because I'm still laughing over the line "In the grim darkness of the far future, Cleveland is still a shithole".  An introduction to shitty twine experiences as well. Followed by...
The Loneliest Astronaut  - also by the same creator, and a good introduction to lazy bitsy games.

And the Crowner:


Jaimas said:


> ReGiCiDe. Unquestionably the *single worst game I've covered for this site until the crash-prone shitfest that was Smash MAGA came along*. Yes, its dev was an ugly troon, and yes, the game's plot is "A trans lesbian has been raped." Yes, they thought this was a good enough idea to crowdfund. Three times.




Special thanks to all the people I stole from, plus @toilet_rainbow & someone else who's username I forgot.  Great gorls.  I hope to have this in the Stinkditch section if it gets greenlit, as trans authors create wonderful drama when bitching at others and at TERFs.

Lastly, please send any extra info on Julia Serrano, as he's a bit blurry to me.  Feel free to do the same with other authors without a thread (including Let's Plays and Reads, I won't add Manhunt info since I feel we did a good job in that thread even if we didn't finish it).  Oh!  And trans comics or other stuff with their own thread, I know I'm missing some.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Nov 17, 2022)

Days of Girlhood, the real time documentation of the oppression trans girls face every day.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey now this is a thread worth watching! I can definitely add to the pile here.

Erica Moen eventually wrote a sexual grooming education book for teens which of course includes trans shit called Let's Talk About It. She goes into _great_ detail about telling kids what to do with their bits and it's fucking disgusting.

@Jaimas also played Bomber Bother - a slacktivist game about getting money back for a pro-trans organisation and sucking HBomberguy's dick (as Jamias put it).


----------



## Radola Gajda (Nov 17, 2022)

> Two trans women, one canonically more passing than the other, must survive in the post apocalypse where all of XY chromosomes after puberty become screaming violent cannibalistic rape apes if they don't consume estrogen, and the best source for them is the estrogen found in the balls of rape apes. They and other trans women fight them and eat said balls to keep them from transforming, all while fighting to stay alive and survive from more militant TERFs.


Ok that was enough internet for me for today. You can tell only very mentally stable invidual could write something like this.


----------



## Mine is the Fury (Nov 17, 2022)

I remember following the Manhunt thread. What an absolute nightmare from start to finish. I don't blame the reviewers from giving up towards the end. It does kind of go to show how much people are willing to overlook when it comes to protecting their supposed allies. It really could not be a bigger mask-off moment, but not one of the idiots singing its praises seemed to notice or care. Really makes me wonder just how much vile shit you could openly push before you faced any kind of backlash from your own side.


----------



## Randy Facalding (Nov 17, 2022)

Surprised OP didn't mention Celeste. It's decent enough as a platformer game, but the trans metaphor is blatant to the point of hilarity. 

The main character Madeline is a self insert of lead dev Madeline Thorson (power word kill: Matthew Thorson). Apparently he didn't troon out until after the game was out though. Imagine naming yourself after your own video game character.


In the second stage, I kid you not, Madeline faces a mirror version of herself that tells her "you will never be a real mountain climber".


Lena Raine (Leif Chappelle) also worked on this game, who you might recognize for writing a couple of the newer songs for Minecraft.


----------



## everybody in Portugal (Nov 17, 2022)

lolcow yoghurt said:


> Days of Girlhood, the real time documentation of the oppression trans girls face every day.


Agree that he's maybe worth mentioning in the OP as he's so popular, but no point in going too deep on him since he already has a dedicated thread.


----------



## Chongqing (Nov 17, 2022)

I thought Revolution 60 was about the protagonist trying to rendez-vous with their teammates. Is there actually more to it?


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Nov 17, 2022)

How can we forget High Guardian Spice created by trans man Raye Rodriguez? 






And let’s take a look at the beautiful crew!


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Nov 17, 2022)

Sorry for double-posting but do non-binaries count?  Steven Universe was created by one (Rebecca Sugar).


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 17, 2022)

So many of these works have to do with sexual fetishes.

How fascinating.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 17, 2022)

I can recommend some Pornhub channels (that I don't look at) if anyone is interested.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 17, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Hey now this is a thread worth watching! I can definitely add to the pile here.
> 
> Erica Moen eventually wrote a sexual grooming education book for teens which of course includes trans shit called Let's Talk About It. She goes into _great_ detail about telling kids what to do with their bits and it's fucking disgusting.
> 
> @Jaimas also played Bomber Bother - a slacktivist game about getting money back for a pro-trans organisation and sucking HBomberguy's dick (as Jamias put it).


Ooh, I'll add this later.  The Moen book can also be shared on Syo's thread.



Radola Gajda said:


> Ok that was enough internet for me for today. You can tell only very mentally stable invidual could write something like this.


Thanks, just the reaction to this made the thread worth it.  It really is absurdist shit.



Mine is the Fury said:


> I remember following the Manhunt thread. What an absolute nightmare from start to finish. I don't blame the reviewers from giving up towards the end. It does kind of go to show how much people are willing to overlook when it comes to protecting their supposed allies. It really could not be a bigger mask-off moment, but not one of the idiots singing its praises seemed to notice or care.


It's also a culture of edgelords and deviants when you think about it: there were a few trans people saying "no thanks, but good luck!" because they didn't like body horror or apocalypse novels that have rape in them, so usually you have to be a weirdo accustomed to this already.  The trans movement has enough of those, and there's enough general horror sjws that like fucked up shit too that can praise it.  More normal people, even normal trans people, shy away and don't even think about it unless a plot like this is described in detail.



Mine is the Fury said:


> Really makes me wonder just how much vile shit you could openly push before you faced any kind of backlash from your own side.


You can say anything up until "trans women aren't women" or make concessions to the other side of the aisle.  This can happen with other extreme ideologies too.



Randy Facalding said:


> Surprised OP didn't mention Celeste. It's decent enough as a platformer game, but the trans metaphor is blatant to the point of hilarity.
> 
> The main character Madeline is a self insert of lead dev Madeline Thorson (power word kill: Matthew Thorson). Apparently he didn't troon out until after the game was out though. Imagine naming yourself after your own video game character.
> View attachment 3881061


You might be surprised, but I don't actually count pre-troon work.  While he slowly came to terms with gender throughout the game and DLC, he did the bulk of the work pretransition.  I don't count that as he was not immersed in the ideology or crowd beforehand.  I want a look at the quality of work and it's contents after they had time to process transitioning.  Usually the quality of work goes down, or the amount of work nosedives, it depends on the creator.  I'll mention it, but I won't count Thorson until afterwords.  Hopefully, it will be a positive footnote with his next work.

Wendy Carlos, a musician who transitioned in the 70s and did a lot of her work post transition, would have her music on here if it was funny to talk about (she did the soundtracks to Tron and the Shining among others), but it's just cool to listen to and set a mood rather than fun, funny, or a deep dive into someone's warped psyche. 

Poor guy has such a brick head.  He looked fine before he trooned out.



Randy Facalding said:


> In the second stage, I kid you not, Madeline faces a mirror version of herself that tells her "you will never be a real mountain climber".
> View attachment 3881052View attachment 3881055View attachment 3881058


True, but this is so generic it can apply to anything.  "You'll never be X" is a common phrase, from others or to one's self, to put people down.



everybody in Portugal said:


> Agree that he's maybe worth mentioning in the OP as he's so popular, but no point in going too deep on him since he already has a dedicated thread.


That, and technically he's just doing a live blog, which all instagram hos do.  If he makes something with production value and not just an afterthought, I wouldn't mind featuring it at all.



Chongqing said:


> I thought Revolution 60 was about the protagonist trying to rendez-vous with their teammates. Is there actually more to it?


There might be but I'm too lazy to read about it - and Wu is too lazy to write and program more. 



ASeabear8952 said:


> How can we forget High Guardian Spice created by trans man Raye Rodriguez?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to read up on it since I haven't looked at it aside from the SJW art thread, but I'll likely put it in if it's funny.

Edit: Actually, I'd like to ask if someone else has more info or wants to sperg about it instead of me.  I have a feeling you guys know more already and can be funnier than me about it, plus I'd like to encourage you guys to ramble.  It took me about 6 hours to research and write this so I'm a bit pooped and the show is so bland looking that my brain kinda foams over with disinterest when I look at it, would appreciate an expert. 



ASeabear8952 said:


> Sorry for double-posting but do non-binaries count?  Steven Universe was created by one (Rebecca Sugar).


It does, but I might add it as a mention since it may have a few nonbinary characters and a show runner but it has redeeming qualities.  I heard it's later half gets bumpy but it happens.



Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> So many of these works have to do with sexual fetishes.
> 
> How fascinating.


Man... it's almost as if trooning is a sexual thing for most of these guys....


----------



## 变性黑鬼 (Nov 17, 2022)

At last! I get to talk about "Get In The Car, Loser!"


You play as an obese black tranny. The game opens with you standing on the sidewalk and getting slut-shamed by a Fascist cult member who looks and talks like Ben Shapiro (you are wearing some kind of nylon bodysuit and your fat folds are hanging out).

Then an unrealistically gigantic non-binary FtM tranny drives up and punches the Nazi so he runs away. Finally, the third member of the party runs up and says the title.





Here's a let's play. I found a funnier one before, where this long haired sissy twig guy looks in the camera and says "punch Nazis" but I can't find it. So take this speech impediment guy instead.


I noticed a trend where all of the positive reviews are some variation of "ASDFLJKFJLK omg it's sooooo gay AAAAAAAAA" and some of them say not to listen to the negative reviews written by transphobes.



In reality, all of the negative reviews say something like "I wish I could give this a positive review because I love tranny cock, but my conscience won't let me recommend this shitty game."


There is DLC out (and one more upcoming), which is the same price as the main game but incredibly short.


Drakolf Grimm here likes tranny cock too much to give it a thumbs down, but his review speaks volumes about the content of the game.

The game is made by "Love Conquers All Games" which seems like a cute title until you realize that the developer's neo-name is Christine Love, so it's just kind of narcissistic. Here is the dapper gentleman:


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Nov 17, 2022)

Here's _An Outcry_, some tranny game involving Nazi birds and smoking cigarettes.






It's been a hot minute since I've seen the streams and I haven't done any deep diving into its development so my info is probably way off but what I can remember is this:

You play as an FTM tranny.
Throughout the game you are required to make choices.
There's some election poster you stare at multiple times during the game. It slowly becomes more sinister and evil after certain events.
The poster itself or the portrait of the politician on the poster is supposed to be parallel to a real world person or election.
The Nazi birds show up after their leader, bigger Nazi bird makes fun of you during his little game.
The game eventually has you fight Nazi birds in a clunky and unsatisfying fashion. 
Besides maybe two or three important encounters that progress the plot, combat is pointless and wastes time.
There are 5 different endings for some reason.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Nov 17, 2022)

Lana and Lilly Wachowski (powerwords Larry and Andy) are of course known for The Matrix and according to Wikipedia the first one to transition did so in 2008 after Speed Racer’s release so you can technically call their filmography Ninja Assassin onwards trans-made.

Also for those wanting to look into High Guardian Spice I also implore you to look into Kate Leth (the pink dangerhair writer ) because she is quite the cow herself from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 17, 2022)

A troon or two may have been involved with the creation of this game, but Here Comes Niko is a 3D collectathon platformer featuring a non-binary protagonist. 





Whole thing just screams "uwu so smol bean, lemme send u dik pics & cheeze pizza over on discord uwu"
There's already a whole thread of this schlock in the gaming subforum here.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 17, 2022)

Colon capital V said:


> A troon or two may have been involved with the creation of this game, but Here Comes Niko is a 3D collectathon platformer featuring a non-binary protagonist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The messages in this game just scream "parental issues".


----------



## 2525ABC (Nov 17, 2022)

ASeabear8952 said:


> Lana and Lilly Wachowski (powerwords Larry and Andy) are of course known for The Matrix and according to Wikipedia the first one to transition did so in 2008 after Speed Racer’s release so you can technically call their filmography Ninja Assassin onwards trans-made.
> 
> Also for those wanting to look into High Guardian Spice I also implore you to look into Kate Leth (the pink dangerhair writer ) because she is quite the cow herself from what I’ve seen.
> 
> View attachment 3882792


And Bound. Pretty cast iron example of the lesbian fetishist to transbian pipeline.

ETA: For TV there's "Jaclyn" Moore, pretty standard tranny sideshow working on the kind of woke TV no-one watches. Notable achievements include using the troon shield to get away with being a straight white male showrunner on shows literally called "Dear White People" and "Queer as Folk".


----------



## Wooper (Nov 17, 2022)

ASeabear8952 said:


> Lana and Lilly Wachowski (powerwords Larry and Andy) are of course known for The Matrix and according to Wikipedia the first one to transition did so in 2008 after Speed Racer’s release so you can technically call their filmography Ninja Assassin onwards trans-made.


You didn't even bring up these brothers went trans after getting fucked by their dominatrix one too many times.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 17, 2022)

ASeabear8952 said:


> Lana and Lilly Wachowski (powerwords Larry and Andy) are of course known for The Matrix and according to Wikipedia the first one to transition did so in 2008 after Speed Racer’s release so you can technically call their filmography Ninja Assassin onwards trans-made.


This is so not Based and Redpilled but Cringe and Bluepilled, smdh


----------



## Sprate Header (Nov 17, 2022)

As a sadly unironic enjoyer of shitty electronic music, I can say that the Breakcore and Hyperpop scenes are completely overrun by mentally unstable trannies - look no further than Sewerslvt and SOPHIE for popular examples of this for both genres, respectively. 

Further examples can be found by searching "breakcore trans" or "hyperpop trans" on YouTube.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Manhunt




No, not this again.

Many brave Kiwis died on that hill.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 17, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> As a sadly unironic enjoyer of shitty electronic music, I can say that the Breakcore and Hyperpop scenes are completely overrun by mentally unstable trannies - look no further than Sewerslvt and SOPHIE for popular examples of this for both genres, respectively.
> 
> Further examples can be found by searching "breakcore trans" or "hyperpop trans" on YouTube.
> View attachment 3883398View attachment 3883401


They do seem to be genres tailor made for ADHD autists, so it was really inevitable.


----------



## IKOL (Nov 17, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> They do seem to be genres tailor made for ADHD autists, so it was really inevitable.


I mean, it always have to do something with lolis on YouTube thumbnails for brakcore mix tapes. 

Shit, why...


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Nov 17, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> I won't count Thorson until afterwords.  Hopefully, it will be a positive footnote with his next work.


i actually made a post about that here:



Girl Named Sandoz said:


> the creator of the game fell for gender memes while making it and was going by non-binary at the time the game came out. then he fully trooned out later and tried to claim after the fact that the story of the game was actually about troonery instead of just depression. as far as i know he hasn't done anything relevant since and is now content shooting up estrogen while making shitty mario world romhacks.
> 
> View attachment 3823684
> thank you tranny sonic mario very cool fact
> ...


we'll probably never see anything else worthwhile from him

side note: the mario community is absolutely infested by troons but it's obnoxious and not actually funny so it's not really worth a thread


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 17, 2022)

Girl Named Sandoz said:


> side note: the mario community is absolutely infested by troons but it's obnoxious and not actually funny so it's not really worth a thread


Rule of thumb: if it's even remotely cutesy troons will latch onto it like bloodsucking ticks on a kitten. The cuter and/or kid-friendly a franchise is, the more troons it will have.


----------



## Super Shiro (Nov 17, 2022)

ASeabear8952 said:


> How can we forget High Guardian Spice created by trans man Raye Rodriguez?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A post about High Guardian Spice without posting the tranny scenes? Not on my watch!


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

SneedFucker88 said:


> A post about High Guardian Spice without posting the tranny scenes? Not on my watch!



I fucking got diabetes.

Why on earth troons like everything like it was out of Dolores Umbridge's office?


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 17, 2022)

Revolution 60 has its own JPATG thread. And since we're discussing them, this one also deserves coverage:

ReGiCiDe. Unquestionably the single worst game I've covered for this site until the crash-prone shitfest that was Smash MAGA came along. Yes, its dev was an ugly troon, and yes, the game's plot is "A trans lesbian has been raped." Yes, they thought this was a good enough idea to crowdfund. Three times.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 17, 2022)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> So many of these works have to do with sexual fetishes.


Those craptastic "Sonichu" comics go into hideous "yiffing" scenes and fixate on characters becoming "transgender" later on.


----------



## BeaArthurKin (Nov 17, 2022)

A troon made the PS1-style demake of Bloodborne. Admittedly I think the music is nice, but as a concept this just doesn't need to exist. It's basically just a low-poly demo of the original, with shittier controls. Why not at least go for something more original? A side-story to the original or even just a Souls style game of your own?


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 17, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Rule of thumb: if it's even remotely cutesy troons will latch onto it like bloodsucking ticks on a kitten. The cuter and/or kid-friendly a franchise is, the more troons it will have.


It's almost definitely an autism thing, especially considering there's significant overlap between autism and troonism.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 17, 2022)

First of all: thank you, everyone!  All this is very helpful so far.  I got DMs from you guys I saw too but haven't opened because I don't want to forget them, I'm going to update tomorrow/Saturday, I got a few IRL things.  

Second: I'm not actually sure how to structure this thread.  Should I have notable examples and then less exciting work linked in a masterpost?  Should I not worry and just have the thread be discussion?  What should make the notable cut and the unnotable?  Your input is valued and appreciated.



Ewan McGregor said:


> No, not this again.
> 
> Many brave Kiwis died on that hill.


Semper Fi to all brave retards jumping in and those we lost (and the braincells we lost to the book and booze).  


Jaimas said:


> Revolution 60 has its own JPATG thread. And since we're discussing them, this one also deserves coverage:


Don't worry, I linked it already in the OP, it's been there since I published this. 


Jaimas said:


> ReGiCiDe. Unquestionably the single worst game I've covered for this site until the crash-prone shitfest that was Smash MAGA came along. Yes, its dev was an ugly troon, and yes, the game's plot is "A trans lesbian has been raped." Yes, they thought this was a good enough idea to crowdfund. Three times.


YES this is actually something I was trying to figure out but images weren't loading when I was looking at it.  Thank you, I knew this ass tier game was special.  Does the author have a thread or no?


----------



## Dread First (Nov 17, 2022)

BeaArthurKin said:


> A troon made the PS1-style demake of Bloodborne. Admittedly I think the music is nice, but as a concept this just doesn't need to exist. It's basically just a low-poly demo of the original, with shittier controls. Why not at least go for something more original? A side-story to the original or even just a Souls style game of your own?



If I had to be charitable to the demake, I'd argue that it's good enough as a proof of concept as to what Bloodborne would be like using a PSX-era game engine. Also, I'd argue that it's valuable in proving that great things can still be accomplished using Unreal Engine 1. My biggest gripe behind it is the lack of polish. It never looked like a proper PS1 game; it looked like an ePSXe output of a PS1 game with a mishmash of settings to get the game's framerate stable.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Nov 17, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Those craptastic "Sonichu" comics go into hideous "yiffing" scenes and fixate on characters becoming "transgender" later on.


I would’ve said Sonichu was trans-made, but we all know Chris isn’t trans.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 17, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> YES this is actually something I was trying to figure out but images weren't loading when I was looking at it.  Thank you, I knew this ass tier game was special.  Does the author have a thread or no?



Sort of, they were in the SA and Friends thread. Here's the post.


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Nov 18, 2022)

NOC #48: ValiDate - WHY DOES THIS EXIST Pt. 2 (@SinglePlayerCarl @BurstAngel15 & @ThisIsJCGreen )           
Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, no way it's not made by trannies, it has the crotch stank all over it. You can literally flip through this video and almost every part will be cringe worthy. Bonus points if you can't stand the video host. 

Someone mentioned pornhub, but that's weak shit. Where the real tranny dens lie are porn games. There was a thread on how many of these people AGP out after making their games on some ancient forum I used to frequent but I couldn't find it. Maybe I'll do a deep dunk on itch.io once I get some more time.


----------



## Lerias (Nov 18, 2022)

Fields Of Rye said:


> Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, no way it's not made by trannies, it has the crotch stank all over it. You can literally flip through this video and almost every part will be cringe worthy. Bonus points if you can't stand the video host.


Already commented my opinion on that 'game' in its thread in the gaming subforum, but I'll just say again that I don't think this game even panders to the "saner" side of the LGBTQs, it HAS to be marketed towards the most mentally fragile and insane troons who are willing to play a visual novel with these... creatures.

 Oh and it's also racist, so that's that. Way to go for muh Black Lives Matter


----------



## Migraine Box (Nov 18, 2022)

Troons have absolutely infested modding culture and it's absolutely depressing. Half-Life in particular. It's a near 50/50 split on a project being either troons or slavs on ModDB.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 18, 2022)

BeaArthurKin said:


> A troon made the PS1-style demake of Bloodborne. Admittedly I think the music is nice, but as a concept this just doesn't need to exist. It's basically just a low-poly demo of the original, with shittier controls. Why not at least go for something more original? A side-story to the original or even just a Souls style game of your own?


The reason they don't make something original is because the new game won't get as much attention as a game based on a previously existing IP. It's tougher to make a game like Hollow Knight than it is to simply rip off an existing property.


----------



## batterybee (Nov 18, 2022)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> The reason they don't make something original is because the new game won't get as much attention as a game based on a previously existing IP. It's tougher to make a game like Hollow Knight than it is to simply rip off an existing property.




AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH FUCKING *LILITH,           LILITH*
XDDDDDD                                                               *KEK*
EVERY TIME IT XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
ahahahahahah


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 18, 2022)

Migraine Box said:


> Troons have absolutely infested modding culture and it's absolutely depressing. Half-Life in particular. It's a near 50/50 split on a project being either troons or slavs on ModDB.


You can thank the Half Life VR videos for that. The guy who played Dr. Coomer is a troon so of course as soon as they realised this they flocked to it.



batterybee said:


> View attachment 3886473
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH FUCKING *LILITH,           LILITH*
> XDDDDDD                                                               *KEK*
> EVERY TIME IT XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> ahahahahahah


Rule of thumb #2: If their name is Lilith or any other "unusual" female name, they're a troon. Only troons choose names that will attract the attention they so badly demand.


----------



## Raw Onion Enjoyer (Nov 18, 2022)

Migraine Box said:


> Troons have absolutely infested modding culture and it's absolutely depressing. Half-Life in particular. It's a near 50/50 split on a project being either troons or slavs on ModDB.


It's REALLY bad in games on life support such as Team Fortress 2. It's been in maintenance mode for many years and all the development has been outsourced to the community. Well... What happens when that community is full of troons? They start getting into higher positions, destroying it from inside pushing gay shit on everyone as they extort money for grooming organizations.

Pretty much all the TF2 communities are infested by them. That includes potato.tf who are constantly promoted by Valve. They even have exclusive rainbow colored in-game medals they can grant to people themselves without contacting Valve at all. They do so to people who donate to Grooming Project Trevor Project. Remember the source code leak? Yeah, it was caused by a troon... Who in turn was in a cabal of troon lovers wanting to be the gatekeepers of said community. There's this whole bot crisis going on and I believe it's caused by 2 factions of troons. The cheaters/botters and said power hungry narcissists. But in short they want to gimp or destroy TF2 out of spite, because people are able to insult them without getting banned. They already succeeded in making Valve add in a word filter that's on by default and by limiting what non-premium accounts can do. They won't stop until anyone who calls them an ugly troon is gone and not allowed to come back.

Another issue is games with established modding communities often have creators of popular mods troon out and push it on people. See here:


Kristina btw. I assume he took this name from a Steins Gate character.


 There's nothing like subscribing to a mod for a game you like and being bombarded with tranny propaganda.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Nov 18, 2022)

Trannies are absolutely incapable of creating anything with a good story because they have to self insert themselves or just rant about being faggots. All good media is good precisely because it is not about being a sexual deviant. Look at Fight Club, it's a good movie with a relatable story and a moral undertone. Compare that to trannies who just think about jerking off all day. Of course their media is going to suck, they can't stop being narcissists.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 18, 2022)

Ted Kaczynski said:


> Trannies are absolutely incapable of creating anything with a good story because they have to self insert themselves or just rant about being faggots. All good media is good precisely because it is not about being a sexual deviant. Look at Fight Club, it's a good movie with a relatable story and a moral undertone. Compare that to trannies who just think about jerking off all day. Of course their media is going to suck, they can't stop being narcissists.


Fight Club was written by a gay man.  The same man who wrote American Psycho and had a wonderful movie adaptation done with 2+ women in important roles like writing and directing.

I'm pointing this out because 2 minorities trans claim to overlap with ("gay" & "woman") put out some critically acclaimed memeable and memorable movies and books yet troons have these highlights as some of their top representatives and they're horseshit.  There are so many good creations made by women and so many by gay people yet the best trans can do is mediocre.  I'm sad for them.

Edit: AND THEY DO IT WITHOUT MENTIONING GAYNESS OR WOMANHOOD AS A CENTRAL POINT, JUST AS A FUCKING STORY!


----------



## Boss Hawg (Nov 18, 2022)

Raw Onion Enjoyer said:


> Another issue is games with established modding communities often have creators of popular mods troon out and push it on people. See here:
> 
> View attachment 3887697
> Kristina btw. I assume he took this name from a Steins Gate character.
> ...






That guys name is toadie2k. He used to have videos from like 6-7 years ago when he had a normal male voice but I can't find them. Now he has experienced the Shmorky voice syndrome. That NIA (formally HLC) gun mod was pretty good but RHS and CUP (Arma 3 mods) are good enough without the tranny shit.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 18, 2022)

Forgot to mention that there's a notable troon in the modding community called BWGLite. He's responsible for the Super Spamton 64 mod.






Pretty cute, right? It's a decent mod with some fun nods to Deltarune. BWGLite himself on the other hand is your typical unstable troon who clearly has coom on the brain 24/7 because his fetish appears to be being a fat chick. He also doesn't want you to follow or play his work if you don't agree with him on the Roe vs Wade issue, which shows just how little he cares about the potential people who take the time out of their day to invest in his work.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 18, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Forgot to mention that there's a notable troon in the modding community called BWGLite. He's responsible for the Super Spamton 64 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I thought he was just another DeviantArt Degen for fat chicks and whatever. Didn't really get the impression he was a full blown troon, but he does have "she/he/they" listed on his twitter but also "they/them" on his deviantart. So idk, he doesn't have the troon flag plastered everywhere so unless he's stated for sure he's a tranny then I'm still left in the unknown about it.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Nov 18, 2022)

batterybee said:


> View attachment 3886473
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH FUCKING *LILITH,           LILITH*
> XDDDDDD                                                               *KEK*
> EVERY TIME IT XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> ahahahahahah


wait until you see him


----------



## Mega Black (Nov 18, 2022)

High Guardian Spice has some choice groomer moments in it, when the headmaster self insert for Raye sets an emotionally confused and sensitive teenage boy down to tell him that he might secretly be a woman all along and not just a feminine man struggling with not being as masculine as his family. 

Despite ostensibly being a show for kids the characters will randomly swear and there is a lot of blood and hard-core violence. The headmaster is canonically engaged in regular threesomes with a protagonist's lesbian aunts and in true tranny fashion it is an all around horrifically written and terribly made show.


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (Nov 18, 2022)

These comics are so dumb


----------



## Shek$il (Nov 18, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Forgot to mention that there's a notable troon in the modding community called BWGLite. He's responsible for the Super Spamton 64 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree on this being a decent mod.

He swapped Mario for some tranny character and did nothing else to the game from what I can see. It's a decent blender project but not enough to register past "bare minimum" as a game mod IMO.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Nov 18, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Fight Club was written by a gay man.  The same man who wrote American Psycho and had a wonderful movie adaptation done with 2+ women in important roles like writing and directing.


Um actually_ Fight Club_ is Chuck Palahniuk, _American Psycho_ is Bret Easton Ellis.  So that's two gays (rounding up).


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 18, 2022)

T


Aunt Carol said:


> Um actually_ Fight Club_ is Chuck Palahniuk, _American Psycho_ is Bret Easton Ellis.  So that's two gays (rounding up).


That's even better.  That's still more gay than like most troons, with two different authors to boot.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 18, 2022)

"I Sold My Soul To Pass" sounds like a title to one of those shitty r/nosleep stories. Curious if that (or some other shitty reddit "horror" board) is where it got its start.


Sprate Header said:


> As a sadly unironic enjoyer of shitty electronic music, I can say that the Breakcore and Hyperpop scenes are completely overrun by mentally unstable trannies - look no further than Sewerslvt and SOPHIE for popular examples of this for both genres, respectively.
> 
> Further examples can be found by searching "breakcore trans" or "hyperpop trans" on YouTube.
> View attachment 3883398View attachment 3883401


I guess on the subject of shitty EDM music, I found out that an artist I used to listen to, Varien, trooned out recently after seeing his name on a "women in music" playlist a record label I follow put out. Had a chuckle when I saw that.
I still really like his sound design though.


AMHOLIO said:


> Second: I'm not actually sure how to structure this thread. Should I have notable examples and then less exciting work linked in a masterpost? Should I not worry and just have the thread be discussion? What should make the notable cut and the unnotable? Your input is valued and appreciated.


Just my two cents, but maybe have the OP feature a major example from each media-type and then other examples/less exciting shit in the masterpost?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 18, 2022)

Jewthulhu said:


> Just my two cents, but maybe have the OP feature a major example from each media-type and then other examples/less exciting shit in the masterpost?


Not a bad idea, but it's hard to just pick one when we have like, 4 gems alone in the book section, each special in their own ways (woman award to agp porno insane man, angry agp influences people to troon out and disbelief agp in his book, fucking vile book read by kiwis, and popular troon makes funny book).   I think some things like the She-Ra reboot & Steven Universe had enough balance in the writer's and creators rooms that the trans thing wasn't a huge factor and the shows had other problems, but High Guardian Spice will get a feature (and I'll mention the other two and link all 3 threads).


----------



## frap (Nov 19, 2022)

I've mentioned this person elsewhere before but this thread seems most fitting.

Webtoon is a degenerate mess of trans shit and on Webtoon Canvas (their self-publishing side) there's a pretty beige entry in the form of Lucky! (a), a so-called sci-fi drama but more accurately a generic romance with sci-fi elements.



The creator (a) has so obsessively packed this thing with trans shit that literally every relationship is straight. I don't even think she realises she's done it.

Examples
Couple 1: male (non-binary) alien and female (transman) human.
Couple 2: male alien and non-binary (self-insert) female human hybrid. Bonus: claims alien in this pairing is bisexual but has only been seeing flirting previously with female transman of the main couple.
Couple 3: male (transwoman) human and female (cis) human.

Creator isn't very notable apart from being a he/they (until recently a they/them). Likes to be called Caez Hel (the name of their Star Wars self-insert) instead of her real name (Chrissalynne Ibarra). Cries about things like misgendering on Twitter, YouTube and Twitch despite making zero effort to be anything other than stereotypically feminine in every way--including dolling herself up and posing like a woman for selfies on social media.





Spoiler: More images


----------



## Kookin (Nov 20, 2022)

I've heard Unsighted, a brazilian game lead developed by two transwomen, is considered a proper game for once.




I've yet to play it myself, but steam isn't all a trannyfest and they seem to enjoy it. I suspect this is an outlier.

A Year of Springs is a generic visual novel pander-happy to transwomen, since the protaganist gets to date a cis-woman by the second chapter, but it handles social issues in it well enough not to be coombrain shit. In the first chapter "One Night, Hot Springs" is especially sincere about it.

Aside from that, here's a shitty game about passing I stumbled upon on backloggd, a rating aggregate site for games.




On another note, every single media rating aggregate site I've stumbled upon is lefty and infested by trannies. Rateyourmusic, Backloggd, Albumoftheyear, Letterboxd, etc. etc. Food for thought.


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Nov 20, 2022)

Does OJST really belong in this thread? From what I can tell, most of it isn't trans-made. It's obviously haram, but I think it should have its own thread distinct from this, if anything.


----------



## Maurice Maine (Nov 20, 2022)

I just came across this monster on AO3.


			https://archiveofourown.org/works/43009392
		

Archive


----------



## Kookin (Nov 20, 2022)

Maurice Maine said:


> I just came across this monster on AO3.
> 
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/43009392
> ...


Didn't read any but that last line: "She was Gotou Hitori. She was Bocchi. She was a girl, and she was madly in love with two other girls."
Unsurprising, but good to mention.


----------



## Maurice Maine (Nov 20, 2022)

Kookin said:


> Didn't read any but that last line: "She was Gotou Hitori. She was Bocchi. She was a girl, and she was madly in love with two other girls."
> Unsurprising, but good to mention.


I want to die.



Migraine Box said:


> Troons have absolutely infested modding culture and it's absolutely depressing. Half-Life in particular. It's a near 50/50 split on a project being either troons or slavs on ModDB.


At least they still make mods. Have you seen the GTA community? I'd take Half-Life over that.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Nov 20, 2022)

Not sure whether this creator is trans, but there's been this indie game that made the rounds a few months ago (currently just a demo) called "Scratchin' Melodii" (link) (archive).


Notice the "they" inserted into the second sentence.
Author's take (on Twitter) on people "making conspiracy theories" (archive) because they chose to believe a character that looks like this is female and not "nonbinary":

Tweet in question:

Again, notice the "they" on the third line.
Link to a Google Doc to all of the author's social media (archive).

Honestly, if the author had just said Melodii was a girl, then I would have brushed this game off as "just a PaRappa the Rapper copy" rather than "a PaRappa the Rapper copy made by a potentially unstable author." I mean, I thought Melodii was a girl on first glance, but apparently not.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 20, 2022)

变性黑鬼 said:


> At last! I get to talk about "Get In The Car, Loser!"


A few years ago when I lived in a more urban area, I was waiting for a bus, then got a call from a friend who said they'd pick me up at the stop I was waiting at. So I waited, and there was one other person there. This kind of fat chick. About 15 minutes later this car rolls up that I thought was my buddy but it was actually filled with a group of literally stereotypical jocks. Like the driver looked like a thinner Fred Durst, complete with backwards baseball cap and everything. And he yells "_Get in, you fat bitch!_" at the chick.

And she got in the car. And then they sped off.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 21, 2022)

I've had a busy weekend and apologize for not updating and tidying up a little more, but thanks to mods (who are fags) for moving this.  


L50LasPak said:


> A few years ago when I lived in a more urban area, I was waiting for a bus, then got a call from a friend who said they'd pick me up at the stop I was waiting at. So I waited, and there was one other person there. This kind of fat chick. About 15 minutes later this car rolls up that I thought was my buddy but it was actually filled with a group of literally stereotypical jocks. Like the driver looked like a thinner Fred Durst, complete with backwards baseball cap and everything. And he yells "_Get in, you fat bitch!_" at the chick.
> 
> And she got in the car. And then they sped off.


I don't know if this story is true or not but it's true in my heart and that's all that matters.



变性黑鬼 said:


> At last! I get to talk about "Get In The Car, Loser!"


I forgot this was being developed!  I was interested in seeing what would happen with it: Chris Love also made the controversial "Lady Killer in a Bind".  It had a whole scene rewritten because it was... a lesbian forced into a sexual act (consent accident) and the lesbian enjoying it.  


Spoiler: a bit of the drama describing sex things




I didn't read much of this drama because I remember a few Kiwis bitching about the game itself along with the premise: it's a standard AGP coomer piece and thus immune to criticism and I couldn't give a shit when it's a coom fantasy written by a male coomer.  Of course the coomer would be gross.



Hilariously, a critic on Love's side realizes that "Hey, wait a minute, Love's work seems to have a lot of sexual cruelness in it  ".

Someone also accused Chris Love as having an ethics in gaming problem, which makes sense since how else would this no name get his standard coomer lesbain love story into polygon and other's laps?  IIRC, Love has/had ties to Zoe Quinn and Nora Reed of the rat king Norasphere.  That's the limit on my knowledge of this coomer though, if anyone has anything else to contribute feel free.


----------



## Kookin (Nov 21, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> A few years ago when I lived in a more urban area, I was waiting for a bus, then got a call from a friend who said they'd pick me up at the stop I was waiting at. So I waited, and there was one other person there. This kind of fat chick. About 15 minutes later this car rolls up that I thought was my buddy but it was actually filled with a group of literally stereotypical jocks. Like the driver looked like a thinner Fred Durst, complete with backwards baseball cap and everything. And he yells "_Get in, you fat bitch!_" at the chick.
> 
> And she got in the car. And then they sped off.


There is a non-zero chance you're lying, but it is closer to zero.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 21, 2022)

Don't we already have an SCP thread? 
Jokes aside this isnt a bad idea. I eagerly anticipate the horrors that will be unleashed upon us by the questionable talents of pretend men.


----------



## Blood Unit (Nov 21, 2022)

I now get to make you all suffer through The People's Joker, described by the creator as a "queer coming of age Joker origin story".







Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.






The movie was set to release at a bunch of film festivals this year, but thankfully all showings were canceled after just one day due to copyright issues. The movie stars the creator Vera Drew as The Joker and also includes Tim Heidecker and (for some god forsaken reason) Bob Odenkirk. I do not know if a copy exists online, and frankly I don't want to find out.

Wikipedia (because of course it has a Wikipedia page)


----------



## lady stoneheart (Nov 21, 2022)

Goodbye Volcano High, a visual novel game about tranny dinosaurs in high school, notable for inspiring enjoyable amounts of sneed without even being completed yet. this game was announced publicly in June 2020, and is experiencing some remarkable delays for something that looks like it could be created in a couple months in MSPaint.
official website and archive (from one year ago but only current difference is the release date)



in Goodbye Volcano High, you play as the developer’s scaly dinosona Fang, a non-binary(female) senior in high school who plays in a band and is trying to fuck other trannies. also there’s a meteor about to hit the school and kill everyone? i’m not entirely clear on the plot details (no one is) as you cannot actually play the game, since it doesn’t yet exist.


image purportedly from Goodbye Volcano High

when users of 4chan’s /vg/ heard about this game and saw some of the terrible art, they were inspired to make their own version with repurposed assets from GVH, with blackjack and hookers (just kidding, but i believe the plot is to convince your friend not to troon out from ROGD). Snoot Game is actually completed, released in June 2021, and available free to download above. i have not played it but i heard it takes a few hours to complete and is actually kinda fun. also, you can do a school shooting lmao.




images from Snoot Game

apparently Snoot Game has been causing an epidemic of seething and dilating on discord. GVH has a large fan community of children and sex perverts making yiff porn despite, again, not yet existing. when the tranny developers were mogged by btards in a matter of months, the fans understandably had some questions about where exactly their game was and what happened to their money and time. this cause the developers of GVH, KO_OP, to reply that Snoot Game was “NoT mAdE iN gOoD fAiTh” and DFE and lock down the discord.

at the time of this post, i cannot find any updates given for a potential timeline to release of GVH since August 2021. however, you can find a semi truck’s worth of autistic and/or NSFW fan art dedicated to this non-existing game on Twitter, Tumblr, and FurAffinity.

here is the article i sourced this post from.
here is the development team’s twitter. i considered archiving but there isn’t much here tbh. dev team is a bunch of he/theys, she/theys, and at least one FtM, but most of them have fairly good infosec and i can’t find much about them. also, their website works like fucking ass so i can’t get a confirmed staff list. 


FASCINATING UPDATE: at literally the _same exact time _the Snoot Game excitement was happening, prospective fans of twee furfag games were already tearing themselves and the dev team apart. why, you may ask? because they discovered that the original head writer of Goodbye Volcano High was Kate Gray (surprisingly, cis), some cat lady who wrote horny articles about video games for Kotaku, including posting screencaps of GMods of Draco Malfoy and Hermione having sex or something; bizarre stuff here, folks.
no matter how weird you might imagine her writing to be, i assure you that her body of work is stranger. archived list

anyway, this came to light almost immediately, as you can read in this thread on resetera. then in like, May 2021 or something, after enough kvetching from twitter users. the team decided to let the head writer go. then the remaining team decided to _reboot the entire narrative,_ because they didn’t want any weird pedo shit in their teenage tranny dinosaur game. source

at this point, god only knows what other horrors i will discover lmao


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Only troons choose names that will attract the attention they so badly demand.


*fantasy:* Girls go by unique names.

*reality:* Girls go by boring names, those who identify as "transgender" go by unique names?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 22, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> *fantasy:* Girls go by unique names.
> 
> *reality:* Girls go by boring names, those who identify as "transgender" go by unique names?



Transgenders got 4 modes: normal name, genderbent version of their name, crazy name, new popular name.  The last 2 are rare.

If you meet someone in the USA who is 25, here's what the most common names they'll have.

If they're 35, this is the most likely names:


...and if you meet a baby, here's a likely list of names:


So if you see a person with a very young trendy name, male or female, you can bet they're trans and redubbed themselves.

There's some girls who genuinely have unique names like Nefertiti and such, but they're not as likely and tend to have normal last names.  Cleopatra Miller is more likely to be a normie woman, while Cassandra Moonstone is MUCH more likely to be some asshole reddubing themselves their OC or Fursona name. 

Womem authors for certain genres also have a unique quirk: a "nom de plume", a name women use to trick people into not thinking about gender when picking up a book.  S.E. Hinton, who wrote The Outsiders, a book centered around a cast of lower class teen males going through troubles, chose to do such, as her full name is Susan Eloise Hinton, not the type of person teen boys would expect to understand teen boy problems.  Trans people usually are super proud of their new name, so Sophia Ava (recent names) Barns has a higher chance of being a wahmen, especially if writing literature featuring queer characters and themes.

Last note: for FtMs and a few MtF, this can be a little harder.  Some have names like Dave, Peter, & Connor.  Stop for a few seconds and think: are these names of common fandom darling young men?  Dave from Homestuck (more common in the mid 2010s now), Peter Parker of Spider-man, & Connor from Detroit: Become Human are characters popular with this sector.  It's also how some MtFs go, naming themselves after Brittany Spears and Ellen Ripley (our Rioley Violet Tempest Storm is retarded and used Ellen R's last name only to make a sparkledog name).  There's trans people who also name themselves after people they skinwalk, but most are normal names since they do it towards normal people.

Thank you for coming to my Trans name TED Talk.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Nov 22, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> As a sadly unironic enjoyer of shitty electronic music, I can say that the Breakcore and Hyperpop scenes are completely overrun by mentally unstable trannies - look no further than Sewerslvt and SOPHIE for popular examples of this for both genres, respectively.
> 
> Further examples can be found by searching "breakcore trans" or "hyperpop trans" on YouTube.
> View attachment 3883398View attachment 3883401



Breakcore is the easiest genre to get into for literally anyone with some sense of music and timing, here’s a paragraph explaining why. Breakcore uses the “Amen Break” a percussion break during the song “Amen Brother”. The rhythm is scientifically proven to be enjoyable by nearly 100% of humanity. Breakcore loops the Amen Break, chops it, and alters the arrangement of said loop to make the main beat of its music.

This is why breakcore is so easy to get into. It is the tutorial character of music: You have the rhythm section already done for you, now try to make something good on top of it. Can you make a chord? Ok part 2 is done. Can you make good sounding notes that are in tune with the chord while keeping with the rhythm? Ok you’re done now, welcome to breakcore! I am making it sound simple because it is. A random gathering of kiwis could make a breakcore album that sounds good, no problem.

Hyperpop is like dubstep except instead of just the bass you exaggerate the tenor and treble (mid and high) ranges of the music with the fancy effects built into any music creation tool, while actually sounding decent. This is harder to “get into“, but still rather easy once you start pulling it off. It is like being a composer that recognizes the existence of the clarinet section and makes use of it: The clarinet section will feel (and sound) awkward, their existence being acknowledged for the first time in centuries and all, but once everyone gets used to it, the band (and music) will flow just fine.

Thanks for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 22, 2022)

Surprised no one has mentioned Dead End: Paranormal Park, Netflix's latest swing against Disney's Amphibia & Owl House by turning up the tranny and islamic dials to 11.





It's written to be kid-friendly, but it's based on a comic the creator did which is way racier than the show lets on:

/co/ regularly shits on it, if you're into obsessive imageboard hateposting(I am). We also have a number of old threads on A&N where all the usual suspects were shilling it. It's now getting a season 2 


1440p Curved Monitor said:


> These comics are so dumb


Finally, a use for my memeology degree:

You may not have known the classification, but this image particularly repels you because it draws on the Pacha/Pacha Perfect meme, a normie-accessible Disney meme.


----------



## Kookin (Nov 22, 2022)

Blood Unit said:


> I now get to make you all suffer through The People's Joker, described by the creator as a "queer coming of age Joker origin story".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked out his merch page and was greeted with this.


----------



## Kookin (Nov 22, 2022)

lady stoneheart said:


> Goodbye Volcano High
> View attachment 3911526
> View attachment 3911703
> SnootGame
> ...


Wait a fucking moment. I just booted the game up, and suspect a lot of the art assests are originally made. Did they seriously go this far for their shitpost free game? It's actually pretty competently put together, wtf.


----------



## lady stoneheart (Nov 22, 2022)

Kookin said:


> Wait a fucking moment. I just booted the game up, and suspect a lot of the art assests are originally made. Did they seriously go this far for their shitpost free game? It's actually pretty competently put together, wtf.



like i said it’s supposed to be pretty fun! the person who told me about all this and played it said it was really impressive. there’s apparently even 4 branching paths with different endings you can get.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> Dead End: Paranormal Park


What is it with SJWs always going for that Steven Universe or Tumblr look?


----------



## Souji Tendou (Nov 22, 2022)

Raw Onion Enjoyer said:


> There's this whole bot crisis going on and I believe it's caused by 2 factions of troons. The cheaters/botters and said power hungry narcissists.


I heavily doubt many of the cheaters are troons. I admittedly like playing on hackvshack servers, but the amount of troons I've met/talked to are very low there. Bot hosters aren't either, and I doubt troons would name their bots "Niggerkiller".


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Nov 22, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What is it with SJWs always going for that Steven Universe or Tumblr look?


tumblr was the originator of a lot of sjw/gender nonsense and still would be if they hadn’t banned porn. after that most of the users left for twitter which is why it now has that reputation


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 22, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What is it with SJWs always going for that Steven Universe or Tumblr look?


Easy: try drawing it.  Then draw a few other cartoon styles.  Congratulations, you learned that it's now much easier and less time consuming to draw tumblr blobs.


----------



## Kookin (Nov 22, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What is it with SJWs always going for that Steven Universe or Tumblr look?


Proximity. There are other simple styles to use for animation at this budget, but they simply pick this parallel to appeal to that same audience.


> You liked that Hershey's? How about we lace in a little more puke to enhance the flavor?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2022)

Girl Named Sandoz said:


> tumblr was the originator of a lot of sjw/gender nonsense and still would be if they hadn’t banned porn.


Like I said, ironic seeing how they claim sexuality - at least straight male - is "dehumanizing" or "objectifying" or other such BS.



AMHOLIO said:


> Easy: try drawing it.





Kookin said:


> simple styles


"Communism" in action: being more talented than others is "problematic"?


----------



## Kookin (Nov 22, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Like I said, ironic seeing how they claim sexuality - at least straight male - is "dehumanizing" or "objectifying" or other such BS.
> 
> 
> 
> "Communism" in action: being more talented than others is "problematic"?


Communism as in bad self-discipline and sometimes outright lazy. Helluva Boss took a publishing deal _and _patreon to keep it a steady production, and some here are waiting for Hazbin Hotel. Now imagine a group of CalArts graduates who can't wait to tell you that rejecting a blue haired dude is "homophobic". They learn animation there, but are also subjected to the most progressive gibberish shit you can imagine out of an American university. Every cartoon now is "right side of history" first, then fun second. So they adapt a simple, yet familiar style to get there.
You'll find the same lazy and pretentious antics with most contemporary multimedia. Film and games especially since it has attracted writers in gamergate era, and are now being paid extra to push that narrative along with diversity hire.

Speaking of diversity hire. (TMI) Despite being in a third world shithole, a Teaching Assistant in my university was asked about her race in a scholarship recruitment back in 2017. She sent them an angry email that they were racist. She only found out later they wanted an Arab, and if she didn't mention this story to me she wouldn't know what a diversity hire even is.

EDITs: Sorry my attention span functions on short circuits.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Nov 22, 2022)

Girl Named Sandoz said:


> tumblr was the originator of a lot of sjw/gender nonsense and still would be if they hadn’t banned porn. after that most of the users left for twitter which is why it now has that reputation


Now the question is, where will they go now with so many of them leaving Twitter because of Elon and they can’t go back to Tumblr because porn is banned?  FurAffinity?  Is porn allowed on Mastodon?


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 22, 2022)

ASeabear8952 said:


> Now the question is, where will they go now with so many of them leaving Twitter because of Elon and they can’t go back to Tumblr because porn is banned?  FurAffinity?  Is porn allowed on Mastodon?


Probably Mastodon. I remember genuine bestiality and shota art being allowed on there at one point but I don't know if that's changed. There's also Pawoo which _definitely_ allows that sort of thing.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2022)

Kookin said:


> Every cartoon now is "right side of history" first, then fun second.


I'm glad I wasn't born as an American kid in Current Year.

Also I can see a way there's hating on Japanese anime: it can be seen as competition to propaganda-filled CalArts-style woketoons?


----------



## Kookin (Nov 22, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Probably Mastodon. I remember genuine bestiality and shota art being allowed on there at one point but I don't know if that's changed. There's also Pawoo which _definitely_ allows that sort of thing.


Perhaps, but only short lived. The fediverse oriented Mastodon would be their echo-chamber where no else can hear them screech. We all know tumblr and twitter is their haven for crying onto their neighboring users "OPPRESSION". @moocow says it well enough, I don't imagine I can paraphrase him better.


Spoiler: Long Post. For Posterity






Some Badger said:


> I really just want more people to give the Fediverse a shot, but each instance's capacity to defederate is *really* gonna fuck over capturing the Twitter experience and instant gratification these chucklefucks are used to.


Believe it or not, I think that's a _delightful_ feature of Fediverse and it's absolutely perfect for handling any potential "mass exodus" from Twitter to Fediverse. I'll explain.

Pre-Musk, Twitter was a leftist hugbox and censor's dream. It wielded absurd levels of influence and power over social interaction (it still does, in fact, and it will until it finally dies) and was (and probably still is) heavily infested by glowies, woketards and other "backchannel colluders" -- all acting with evil intent against the best interests of modern society -- and was routinely used to destroy inconvenient people, places and businesses. Canceling someone exhibiting "wrongthink" was a simple matter of rallying just a handful of "approved" people to report the offender and their insider contacts would obligingly purge the target. Twitter's value as a propagandist's tool was immeasurable. For its "blessed" participants, it was endless dopamine hits because they could effectively ban and destroy anyone they wanted, and circle the wagons as one unit to defend themselves against any external challenge.

Post-Musk, that's all gone. Practically overnight almost all of those control mechanisms were either removed entirely or at least taken away from the formerly blessed. It took less than an hour of less-censored posts (not even _uncensored_ since the site did continue moderation activities, just not as intensely) to make these people completely lose their shit, crumble to pieces and start planning their mass exodus.

That leads them (and us) to the Fediverse. Those Twitter addicts with enough willpower to actually try it out to see if it can possibly replace Twitter (most don't have it, and their threats of leaving Twitter are as genuine as every libtard's threat to leave America when Trump won the election in 2016) did so, and discovered (often within minutes) that there was practically _no_ effective censorship on Fediverse and many of its inhabitants absolutely fucking _hate_ the people flowing in from Twitter. Most of the would-be immigrants retreated quickly back to their safe space (despite their belief that it's being destroyed).

Some of them will undoubtedly tough it out, especially once they figure out that instances can actually block other instances, and that there are lots of instances out there. They'll find some that are as censorious as Twitter used to be, run by the same kind of people who used to infest Twitter and had access to its censorship tools, and they'll happily join and start to build a new "community" on those instances.

Initially they'll be quite happy that all the "bad" people are locked out. But then it'll start to dawn on them: there's no bad people left on their balkanized instance they can gang up on and cancel, because they're on other (blocked) instances where they have absolutely zero influence. They won't even _see_ them and the horrible unpleasant things they say unless they willingly step out of their hugboxes and venture into the "dark places" they've deliberately gone to great lengths to block and avoid. Even then, if they want to gripe about something they see, they'll have to settle for screenshots or archives; no retweets or other interactions unless they're willing to sign up on that instance directly to do so, which brings back the risk that someone might call them "nigger" or "kike" and chase them right back to their hugbox.

Back in their hugbox, they can post all the screenshots and rants they want about those bad people on those naughty instances, but those people (and instances) will never see it. They're blocked, after all. They won't be able to bait bad people into arguments, dogpiles and struggle sessions. They won't be able to "ratio" bad people, at least from their hugbox instances, because blocking works in both directions (to my knowledge an instance that's "blocked" by another won't listen to any posts, updoots, retweets, mentions or whatever else even if the blocking instance is misconfigured/rigged to try sending them anyway).

The Fediverse absolutely can balkanize to create hugboxes, but those hugboxes have none of the power or influence that Twitter had. They can only wall themselves off behind their own iron curtain; the rest of the Fediverse will carry on as normal without them. Their only chance of replicating a "Twitter-like" social media network is to _not_ blacklist other instances and hope the rest of the Fediverse doesn't blacklist _them_ when they spill out of containment and start shitting up the real network with woketard complaints and endless whining.

I can't wait to see their minds break trying to choose which "lesser evil" they prefer. Especially once they realize that there's not really any reasonable way to compromise the whole network and make it some grand unified "everybody uses it so getting banned is life-ending" playground like Twitter was for them.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 22, 2022)

It'd be "poetic justice" if the SJWs no longer have a place to congregate and cook up more woke BS to build up Clown World more.

In other words, it would be they who get "cancelled" or "deplatformed" this time.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 22, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> I don't know if this story is true or not but it's true in my heart and that's all that matters.





Kookin said:


> There is a non-zero chance you're lying, but it is closer to zero.


It did legit happen to me. It is however the only interesting bus stop story I have to tell. I presume the chick knew those guys and they pulled up because they saw her there but I didn't exactly have time to ask questions. 

Just the title of that game coupled with the protagonist being a hambeast though meant it was all I could think of reading the description.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 22, 2022)

ASeabear8952 said:


> How can we forget High Guardian Spice created by trans man Raye Rodriguez?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a High Guardian Spice thread here (so far 111 pages).



Haramburger said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Dead End: Paranormal Park, Netflix's latest swing against Disney's Amphibia & Owl House by turning up the tranny and islamic dials to 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a DeadEndia thread here (so far 18 pages).


----------



## Raw Onion Enjoyer (Nov 23, 2022)

Souji Tendou said:


> I heavily doubt many of the cheaters are troons. I admittedly like playing on hackvshack servers, but the amount of troons I've met/talked to are very low there. Bot hosters aren't either, and I doubt troons would name their bots "Niggerkiller".


If their goal is to introduce censorship and more control, then it makes perfect sense to false flag by using such names. They already achieved it to some extent by Valve adding word filters and F2P restrictions. It even got mainstream gaming journos' attention, just google "TF2 racist bots" and see how many articles pop up. Those might have pushed Valve to do so. And I didn't mean all cheaters are troons, just that there's trannies that happen to be cheaters and share the same goals of censorship as the twitter faction. I met couple and talked about botting situation, they supported it but didn't want to say much more to me. Idk who the hosters are, but as before: all it takes is one tranny that's autistic enough


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 23, 2022)

Updated.  Added High Guardian Spice, The Wachowskis, & the notable video game section.   Added further information on Torrey Peters.  Fixed a few errors grammar-wise.  

I'm just unsure if I want to do a music section since music is mostly listening and less funny people doing funny things.  If there's any particular musical cows I might add them.


----------



## Kookin (Nov 24, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Updated.  Added High Guardian Spice, The Wachowskis, & the notable video game section.   Added further information on Torrey Peters.  Fixed a few errors grammar-wise.
> 
> I'm just unsure if I want to do a music section since music is mostly listening and less funny people doing funny things.  If there's any particular musical cows I might add them.


I suggest the title's thread be optimized as well. Either for accuracy, since there are some media here that don't have much of a narrative, and/or something catchy.
The best I could come up with is "From each according to his ability, to each according to his need".


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Nov 28, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> EXTREME MEATPUNKS FOREVER - a game I gave him and owe him a beer for.  It's a visual novel-bad top down shooter hybrid with an eclectic artstyle, featuring 4 queer characters making bad decisions and punching fascists.  It's fascinating due to to the potential it could have had, but bad gameplay and writing truly hamper it.


It should be pointed out that meatpunks also has a TTRPG thats just a pain in the ass to read. 





You can tell no-one who wrote this understands game degsin and just wanted to make an AWSOMEEE GAYME TO SMASH THE FASH but had no fuckin idea how to make it fun


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 28, 2022)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> You can tell no-one who wrote this understands game degsin and just wanted to make an AWSOMEEE GAYME TO SMASH THE FASH but had no fuckin idea how to make it fun


Wow, it truly is faithful to the original video game experience!


----------



## lady stoneheart (Nov 29, 2022)

today i am going to write about the band Against Me!, favorite of lil punk teens in the 2000s and my first exposure to witnessing trooning in real time.



Against Me! in 2011


Against Me! in 2016

there isn’t actually a lot of unique drama associated with them, but i had an unexpected day off work and nothing else to do, so i figured i would just write a little review/timeline from my memories to contribute to this thread and keep it alive.

Against Me! is (was?) a punk band from Florida that starting getting really popular in the scene around 2003. they have one lyricist and singer, Tom Gabel, now known as Laura Jane Grace. their earliest and best music has a low-fi feel with folky/country influence. they first released a demo tape (which i find unremarkable) in 1997. not much to say about it but you can find the whole thing on youtube if you want.

next, they released a bunch of really good albums in quick succession, 1 per year. here’s a few tracks i like.


Spoiler:  three songs if you feel like listening





















then, they signed to a major label in 2003, they blew up, and started touring nationwide. in 2005 they released their first Billboard charting album, _Searching for a Former Clarity_, and in the lyrics of the final eponymous song, we get our first hint of what is to come.

sus:







> Confessing childhood secrets,
> Of dressing up in woman's clothes.
> Compulsions you never knew the reasons to.
> Will everyone,
> ...



but otherwise, i thought the album was pretty good, although a lot of people hated the more straightforward rock music and polished sound. in 2005 no one knew what AGP was so no one even talked about or noticed those lyrics.

from 2007-2010 they released a couple albums that truly sucked giga ass and also were played on MTV. not much to discuss here. if you listened to the radio during this time you definitely heard something by them.

in 2012, the singer, Tom Gabel, announced to everyone through an article in Rolling Stone that he was a True and Honest Laydee, and that his name was now Laura Jane Grace. soon after his wife left him, lmao.



			
				Tom/Laura on dysphoria for Rolling Stone said:
			
		

> Right around the time Heather (his wife) got pregnant, in February 2009, the feelings “started coming back really strong.” For about a year, he vowed not to act on them, to make sure it wasn’t some passing thing. But then in 2010, around when Against Me! got dropped from their label, the feelings became unavoidable. He started taking weeklong writing trips by himself, checking into hotels dressed as a woman.



gee, i wonder why she left.



			
				 Tom/Laura describing DySpHoRiA with a surprise cow crossover! said:
			
		

> As Gabel explains it, “The cliché is that you’re  a woman trapped in a man’s body, but it’s not that simple. It’s a feeling of detachment from your body and from yourself. And it’s shitty, man. It’s really fucking shitty.”
> 
> Over the past few months, Gabel has begun the public part of a process that’s been going on privately for years: leaving his male identity behind and living the rest of his life as a woman. He’s been doing research – reading books like Julia Serano’s _Whipping Girl_, watching transition videos on YouTube. Soon, he’ll start taking hormones and undergoing electrolysis. And down the road – in the next couple of years – he intends to have surgery. “Right now, I’m in this awkward transition period,” he says. “I look like a dude and feel like a dude, and it sucks. But eventually I’ll flip, and I’ll present as female.”



spoiler: he never got the chop, and he still looks like a 6’2” man in a dress.

in 2014, they released their next album, titled (are you ready?) _Transgender Dysphoria Blues_. in an extremely surprising twist, this album actually fucking rocks, except for the worst tranny song i’ve heard in my life (so far).

this song rules:





unimaginable auditory torment:





anyway, that’s it for my tale of woe and trooning. they released one more album but i never listened to it because i stopped caring. as of August 2022, they are on indefinite hiatus.


Tom Gabel/Laura Jane Grace on a pilgrimage to TDS Mecca, Four Seasons Total Landscaping, in August 2021

 The End.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 29, 2022)

> Right around the time Heather (his wife) got pregnant, in February 2009, the feelings “started coming back really strong.”


Like a clockwork!


----------



## Kookin (Nov 29, 2022)

lady stoneheart said:


> today i am going to write about the band Against Me!, favorite of lil punk teens in the 2000s and my first exposure to witnessing trooning in real time.
> 
> View attachment 3963093
> Against Me! in 2011
> ...


I still remember to this day when I was in my mid-teens and stumbled upon this band through RYM's decibelle, whom I've years later come to know was in on the SCP sex pest issue as an admin, pretty much the reason why I signed up here to see why a lot of SCPs suck nowadays. I thought "she" was cool, till I realized he was a dude after seeing his list for trans struggles and what not. There is a screenshot of his decription for their Transgender Dysphoria Blues LP somewhere on the farms and I will put it up if I stumble upon it a second time.
He has long abandoned his RYM and SCP presence, for good reason.


Spoiler: AGP Smirk Exhibit #45234








He briefly made some music at some point, and was catered to by his circlejerk group of RYM trannies to rate them. His most popular release there is Tribute and is free on bandcamp. He also wrote a few SCP entries with the translogo obnoxiously present in every one of his writings. Here's his author page, he may go by Trixie of all names of course, but at least it isn't as bad as Rose Labelle for his SCP persona.



There's an interview he had hosted on his tumblr (Youtube video or audio post? Vagualy remember it back in 2016), but I doubt it's still up cause his voice truly is fitting to his ugly mug. Not much I can find about it now, sadly. I've also downloaded Tribute to see why my adolescent mind thought it was worth 3 and a half stars on RYM 7 years or so ago. I may as well share here before he starts nuking any trace off the internet out of further shame.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Nov 30, 2022)

Figured that Matt Perez of Rat Kings should have the comic style autobiography ("The Pervert") he raked an FtM to make him be posted here.

I hope you all enjoy the novel which is the synopsis and review of it found on the Animal Control Book Club Megathread (Part 1 only).


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 30, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Figured that Matt Perez of Rat Kings should have the comic style autobiography ("The Pervert") he raked an FtM to make him be posted here.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the novel which is the synopsis and review of it found on the Animal Control Book Club Megathread (Part 1 only).


I liked the artstyle of The Pervert but it couldn't save the goddawful "I'm a slutty ladyboy whore who has family issues" story. You can polish a turd and slap a troon flag on it, but that won't stop it being a turd.


----------



## Kookin (Nov 30, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Figured that Matt Perez of Rat Kings should have the comic style autobiography ("The Pervert") he raked an FtM to make him be posted here.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the novel which is the synopsis and review of it found on the Animal Control Book Club Megathread (Part 1 only).


...I knew about this artist in 2018 and was looking forward to download and read 920London. I didn't know about her other comics having a writer, much less enthusiastic now that I know it's this weirdo.
Still, as much as I hate that it's butchered with awful writing, I'm going to download the comics for the colorful art, because I aspire for a lot in this artstyle. Furstuff or not.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Nov 30, 2022)

Kookin said:


> ...I knew about this artist in 2018 and was looking forward to download and read 920London. I didn't know her other comics having a writer, much less now that I know it's this weirdo.
> Still, as much as I hate that it's butchered with awful writing, I'm going to download the comics for the colorful art, because I aspire for a lot in this artstyle. Putting aside furstuff of course.


I've read London920 myself and have mulled over possibly reviewing it since it's somewhat relevant to The Pervert, but to be honest it's just retarded old scene doomer stuff.

The Pervert was a great review because it's wonderfully narcissistic in lolcow fashion and the fact Boydell, the artist fucking hated working with Perez makes it all the more better.

I need to get the book club rolling again, when I do it'll be on a personal art cow who make a half finished comic as a tribute to a fellow troon that 41%ed.

I'll post here when I get to it


----------



## Kookin (Nov 30, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> I've read London920 myself and have mulled over possibly reviewing it since it's somewhat relevant to The Pervert, but to be honest it's just retarded old scene doomer stuff.
> 
> The Pervert was a great review because it's wonderfully narcissistic in lolcow fashion and the fact Boydell, the artist fucking hated working with Perez makes it all the more better.
> 
> ...


I see. I may just pick the pervert too just to read along the review. I take it's not a long comic, is it?


----------



## Some old rug idk (Nov 30, 2022)

Hundreds of furry artists are trans (and usually are those into feral and/or abdl/gore) quality varies, but usually they go for a cartoony style.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Nov 30, 2022)

Kookin said:


> I see. I may just pick the pervert too just to read along the review. I take it's not a long comic, is it?


At the top of my review there's a link and archive to the full thing free. 

Check it out and let me know what you think :3


----------



## Kookin (Nov 30, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> Hundreds of furry artists are trans (and usually are those into feral and/or abdl/gore) quality varies, but usually they go for a cartoony style.


Not many go out of their way to cry about a trans pornstar just because.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Nov 30, 2022)

Kookin said:


> Not many go out of their way to cry about a trans pornstar just because.


Yeah, there always has to be something more to push people into criticizing the work of a  person, both trans and not.

Ego is a good example, as well as writing pro-trans morals that sounds more like delirious propaganda that gives one more reason for normal trans people to turn that 41 into 42% (and the Main reason Sopie Labelle is a lolcow...)


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Nov 30, 2022)

lady stoneheart said:


> today i am going to write about the band Against Me!, favorite of lil punk teens in the 2000s and my first exposure to witnessing trooning in real time.
> 
> View attachment 3963093
> Against Me! in 2011
> ...


What about this trash do you find appealing?


----------



## DrNow (Dec 1, 2022)

‘Being that overweight is unhealthy’
‘Yeah, watch me create even further health complications’


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 1, 2022)

DrNow said:


> View attachment 3974925
> 
> ‘Being that overweight is unhealthy’
> ‘Yeah, watch me create even further health complications’


I enjoy this artsyle, it's fun.  Too bad the writer is on their way to doing the same thing that Ryan kid who went to doctor Sidhbh and going to accidentally fuck up their body even more than gender confirmation surgery alone.  

Bariatric surgery isn't designed to mutilate you, it's designed to keep you from indulging in bad habits and from increasing your chances of blood clots, heart attacks, stroke, and so on.  The author is like most trans people where they're blissfully unaware that surgery high last for about 3-6 months, maybe less, then huh, you're stuck maintaining wounds.  Forever.  And you log off trans reddit and never talk about your botched surgery, you just sit there shell shocked and sad.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Dec 2, 2022)

lady stoneheart said:


> today i am going to write about the band Against Me!, favorite of lil punk teens in the 2000s and my first exposure to witnessing trooning in real time.
> 
> View attachment 3963093
> Against Me! in 2011
> ...


This post was a delightful little trip down memory lane for me. I was also a fan of those terrible radio albums from 2007-2010 (sorry not sorry). For more lyrics before the transition, in The Ocean (2007), we have:



> And if I could have chosen, I would have been born a woman
> My mother once told me she would have named me Laura
> I'd grow up to be strong and beautiful like her
> One day, I'd find an honest man to make my husband



He's still touring to this day under just Laura Jane Grace - I think Against Me! might be completely done. He's also quite active on twitter. The funny thing is he doesn't look like a dude in a dress anymore, he cut off all his hair and just looks like a dude, to the point where I actually wonder if maybe he's on the road to detrans.

I highly recommend seeing him in concert if you get the chance. He still sounds the same, and plays the good old songs, and the people watching is fantastic. It's the same demographics you get at any punk show, except about 15% -30% of the men are poorly passing troons wearing fishnets and skirts.


----------



## lady stoneheart (Dec 3, 2022)

Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> This post was a delightful little trip down memory lane for me. I was also a fan of those terrible radio albums from 2007-2010 (sorry not sorry). For more lyrics before the transition, in The Ocean (2007), we have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i couldn’t decide whether to rate this post feels, informative, or thunk-provoking, so i went with the classic winner. 

i must admit i think i listened to both of the late 00s albums like… twice maybe? before disregarding them forever. so i didn’t even know about the lyrics in that one song. that’s him basically laying out his jerkin fantasy in front of us, except i think he’s a transbian. 

if gabel detransed it would throw whatever’s left of punk in the modern era into utter chaos. before i separated myself from the scene entirely, i knew 2-3 men who became bearded stinky thrift store skirt trannies, citing him as their number-one influence. the sudden injection of gender evangelism that punk got in like 2012 was one of the (many) things that drove me out forever.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 9, 2022)

No mention yet of Genderqueer: A Memoir by Maia Kobabe (who wants you to call her by ey/em/eir pronouns), a graphic novel telling the story of the author's own "non binary" gender awakening, complete with gay fanfiction and blowing a strap-on. It's the same book that was banned in multiple schools across the US for being glorified porn, heck, I've seen some stores list it as for readers aged 18+ only yet it makes its way into school libraries in the name of _ inclusion_.


----------



## Surfin Terf (Dec 9, 2022)

I'd like to break the pattern a little bit by giving a piece of trans-made media made by a tranny for trannies that I actually think is pretty good. It's a webcomic called Mr Normal and it seems to be basically defunct (and incomplete), but I enjoyed what was made.

When I first read it about 2/3 of the (existing) comic had been published, but it was all in color. Right now it's almost all uncolored rough drafts (with a few mostly colored in rough drafts) so the characters can be hard to distinguish since they were intentionally all drawn basically the same.

The comic takes place during the first week of college for our main characters. Broad strokes, the main character is a dudebro who wants to troon out. He tries to resist it, but ends up meeting another tranny and coming out. He gets in a fight with a man-hating feminist which leads to him coming out to the entire campus. It sounds like absolute bog-standard tranny shit, but it's actually done well since the main character isn't intended to be likeable.



Spoiler: Cast of characters



 Kurt the gigachad. Almost a background character, but also the first character we meet.
 Jack, the angry, misogynist, closeted tranny. Kurt's roommate and the main character
 Pansy, Kurt's girlfriend and, like every female character (except August) completely undeveloped. Her roommate is a closeted TiF.

 August, the college feminist. I'm not really sure if she's _supposed_ to be sympathetic, but I think that ultimately she's just supposed to be a teenage girl who's still figuring out her worldview.
 Adam, the only man who August doesn't seem to hate and also a total dipshit. The only character who isn't drawn in the default male/female design (with the exception of an elderly professor). Also a closeted tranny and massive brickhon.
 Leander, Adam's incel roommate. Probably the most sympathetic character.
 Melo, Leander's love interest, also pretty underdeveloped



Here's the entire comic (with summaries of the chapters)


Spoiler: 6 Chapters






Spoiler: Chapter 1






Kurt and Jack meet and explore the campus. They meet August, and then Pansy. Kurt gets Pansy's number. Kurt decides that he and Jack are going to be good friends, we find out that Jack wants to be a girl.


Spoiler: Chapter 2






We meet Leander and Leander meets Melo, August, and Adam. Leander is an awkward dork.


Spoiler: Chapter 3






Jack goes out to get beer and struggles with his desire to be a tranny. He decides that this is God telling him that he needs to save the trannies from themselves


Spoiler: Chapter 4






Jack copes and seethes at Patsy then tries to meet local trannies. He meets Adam, is convinced that trooning out is A-OK with God.


Spoiler: Chapter 5






Jack meets Autumn again, she freaks out at him for calling her cute and makes him 41% by reminding him that he will never be a woman.


Spoiler: Chapter 6






August explains to Leander that men are scary to women, so he should just stay away from all women. Then August and Adam go to save Jack from suiciding himself. Jack and August fight again over sexism and whether men or women have it worse, which leads to Jack cross-dressing. Jack passes, which gives Adam the courage to cross dress but he passes so poorly that he gives up on trooning.
Jack and August both go out cross-dressing and Leander, thinking that August is a dude harassing women goes and punches her because, "if I attack a bad man, women will think I'm a good man in comparison". This leads to Leander getting publically shamed for sexism and Kurt comes in and kicks his ass. Jack comes out as trans, then Patsy's unnamed roommate also comes out as trans. Meanwhile, Adam decides to commit suicide and Leander finds him hanging and rushes in to save him.





Spoiler: Context free panels






It's not free of tranny insanity, not by a long shot, but the trannies definitely aren't perfect little angels and the only woe-is-me portrayal of transphobia comes from the tranny main character.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Dec 9, 2022)

2manycats said:


> No mention yet of Genderqueer: A Memoir by Maia Kobabe (who wants you to call her by ey/em/eir pronouns), a graphic novel telling the story of the author's own "non binary" gender awakening, complete with gay fanfiction and blowing a strap-on. It's the same book that was banned in multiple schools across the US for being glorified porn, heck, I've seen some stores list it as for readers aged 18+ only yet it makes its way into school libraries in the name of _ inclusion_.


I was gonna mention that but I didn’t remember whether it was trans-made or not.  Can’t believe a book featuring a full-on BLOWJOB was featured in schools.


----------



## Lurk Jurk (Dec 9, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Dead End: Paranormal Park, Netflix's latest swing against Disney's Amphibia & Owl House by turning up the tranny and islamic dials to 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This reads like it was written by a fujoshi troon fetishizing the stereotypical gay male experience right down to getting AIDS.




I wonder if this could be a self insert. To their credit can't tell if FTM or soy boy.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm shocked that no one brought up _Venus Envy_ by one  Erin Lindsey (no idea what their birth name is and don't really care). It's arguably the first known, if not first-ever, webcomic about transexuals, with most of the characters being high schoolers in the very early 2000's. It was started in 2001 (and ended sometime in 2014, apparently abandoned) and the writing in the first couple of years definitely reflects that time period (no sucking of tranny cock in this webcomic). A surprisingly large number of people highly recommend it and swore by it back then too.

Is it any good? I have no idea. The comic starts out as gag-a-day stripes for a few dozen pages before it begins to have something resembling a plot. I tried reading it back in the day but honestly found it mostly boring and melodramatic. I stopped reading it when the MtF main character and FtM secondary character both chickened out going to new support groups for their respective in-groups and, instead, switch meetings and both suffered mental breakdowns because of it. If that doesn't make any sense and sound entirely preventable, yes, I thought so too back then. I don't remember the reason why they did that or why they would want to do that.

Also, the links page connects to four other tranny comics... and _The Wotch_. Some of you involuntarily shuddered at that last one, which has little to do with transexuals and everything to do with Autogynephilia, so I don't know why it was listed.


----------



## Surfin Terf (Dec 10, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> I'm shocked that no one brought up _Venus Envy_ by one  Erin Lindsey (no idea what their birth name is and don't really care). It's arguably the first known, if not first-ever, webcomic about transexuals, with most of the characters being high schoolers in the very early 2000's. It was started in 2001 (and ended sometime in 2014, apparently abandoned) and the writing in the first couple of years definitely reflects that time period (no sucking of tranny cock in this webcomic). A surprisingly large number of people highly recommend it and swore by it back then too.
> 
> Is it any good? I have no idea. The comic starts out as gag-a-day stripes for a few dozen pages before it begins to have something resembling a plot. I tried reading it back in the day but honestly found it mostly boring and melodramatic. I stopped reading it when the MtF main character and FtM secondary character both chickened out going to new support groups for their respective in-groups and, instead, switch meetings and both suffered mental breakdowns because of it. If that doesn't make any sense and sound entirely preventable, yes, I thought so too back then. I don't remember the reason why they did that or why they would want to do that.
> 
> Also, the links page connects to four other tranny comics... and _The Wotch_. Some of you involuntarily shuddered at that last one, which has little to do with transexuals and everything to do with Autogynephilia, so I don't know why it was listed.


I wrote a little bit about Venus Envy here in the Tranny Sideshows thread (I mostly wrote about the shitty review of it).
 (the character is 15 or 16 here)
Anyway, for some reason it has a Wikipedia page. The author goes by Crystal Frasier these days, I wrote a little bit about him here (no, I don't know why I thought it was "Frazier")


Surfin Terf said:


> Crystal Frazier is a ratking who inserts trans NPCs in Pathfinder. Actual, official canon NPCs who are actually trans.
> Shardra the TiM Dwarf
> Rexus the TiF Human
> So anything is too good for him.
> ...


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 11, 2022)

Stephanie the Womb Wizard wrote an erotic fanfic about Jeffrey Dahmer hooking up with a trans-identified female.

Here's her AO3 fic. It's SO BAD. (archive)



Spoiler: Islamic



A Complicated Man​Summary:​


> You're a trans man living in Milwaukee in 1985. You're working at a bookstore when in walks Jeffrey Dahmer, a shy and handsome man who is buying books about how to take care of a fish tank. One thing leads to another, and you two end up in bed. But do you really know who he truly is? And once the picture becomes clearer, can your love endure?


Work Text:​You’re twenty-four, going on twenty-five, and it’s a summer’s day in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. It’s the mid-80s. The gay scene is still on the fringes of society, however it’s ripe with opportunities for fun. It’s not yet widely known that a virus of great magnitude and contagiousness is sweeping through the community, so anonymous hookups are still common. Reckless, passionate affairs are kept hidden away in hotel rooms and the bath houses. And, sometimes, also the bookstores. After all, most of America still considers homosexuality to be either shameful, or a sin, so anyplace it can be indulged in is a welcome one.

You’re at the crux of two very controversial and very marginalized identities. When you came out to your family, you gave them a one-two punch. Their “daughter,” as they had known you as, tried to tell them the truth, and it hadn’t gone well. It was one thing to tell a parent that you were gay; this was very different. This was even more difficult. Homosexuality was one issue, but transsexuality was another. Perhaps if you had been a man confessing to feeling for other men, you would have been better understood. But a woman claiming she felt like a gay man? It was indescribably taboo. And so, you had fled, never looking back, and ended up on the street, as many had before you. But you had been taken in, given new life, a new home, within the gay district, and even this job, a clerk at this small bookstore.

That’s where you first laid eyes on him.

You had seen him before, was the truth, but never this close. He came to your counter with two books under one arm. He was tall; standing up to his chest, your head would probably only hit his clavicle. He had the air of wanting to be much smaller, not wanting to be noticed. He passed you his selections, then removed his wallet from his back pocket, and in doing so, barely looked at you. Just as well, you thought, as you weren’t much of a people person. You typically worked in the back stocking shelves, but someone had called out, so you were stuck. But it was almost over now; he would probably your last customer on the clock.

And so… it made you notice him a bit more than usual.

Despite being so reticent in social graces, he didn’t have to be. You first judged him as someone who must have gotten passed around quite a lot. His hair was sandy blonde, and he bore a thin, sissy mustache of the same color. His glasses were large and had thick lenses, but as you dared a glance, his eyes were crystal pools of blue. A very light, striking blue. They almost made your breath stop. His hands were medium large, well-manicured, with slight tobacco stains on their fingertips. He wore jeans, a button-up top tucked into them, and a black leather jacket. He was square, that was sure, but not in a way that turned you off. You decided to open up a little.

“You like fish, huh?”

He at first seemed taken aback that he was being spoken to. The only words he had uttered had been “here” (handing you the books) and “uh-huh” (when you gave him their cost).

Now, nonplussed, he opened his mouth, closed it again, and then, like the aforementioned animal, simply gaped before finally forming a response.

“Uh… yeah, I guess so.”

Completely out of character, you broke into a wide smile and chuckled a little. You couldn’t help it. Within minutes of reaching the counter, and barely having spoken, you could feel some chemistry heating up. Maybe you could find a way to jump his bones.

“Well, duh, but tell me about it!”

With a small, awkward toothless smile, he continued, “I’d like to someday have an aquarium.”

“And you want to make sure you know how to take care of fish before you accidentally kill them. Rock on.”

You noticed then a strange discomfort pass through his eyes, and a slight sucking of his bottom lip into his mouth, before he again muttered softly, “Right, yeah.”

Worrying you may have said something wrong, you softly passed him his change, breaking eye contact, and he quietly accepted it and returned his wallet to his pocket. But then he surprised you with his next words.

“You, umm… you want to come back to my apartment?”

Immediately invigorated, you started cashing out the till and beamed up at him, telling him, “Of course! Just hold on, let me close up!”

As you went through the motions of wrapping up business, he stood back, hands in his pockets, back to being awkward. When you glanced at him out of your peripheral vision, however, you noticed a steady stare from the man. He wasn’t even hiding it. It seemed you’d be getting lucky after all.

Turning to face him, you cocked your thumb to indicate that you two were good to go. Like a gentleman, he held the door for you, and you paused, wondering if you weren’t passing, and he thought you were a woman. But again, he surprised you, as when you walked ahead, you clearly felt his eyes roaming your ass. It made you blush.

“Say, uh,” you muttered, suddenly too shy to make eye contact, “what was your name, man?”

“Jeff,” he answered, grinning with teeth for the first time.

As it turned out, he had told a white lie, and didn’t actually have his own apartment. He explained sheepishly that he didn’t want to hook up with anyone at Gramma’s, so he had grabbed a hotel room with the intent of finding someone. You didn’t care, obviously, as you hadn’t had any idea that you would be picked up by someone. Guys were funny about being with transsexuals. They acted as if your lack of dick turned them off. You hoped that that fact wouldn’t ruin things during this encounter.

The hotel room was bland yet clean, and smelled as if it had recently been serviced. As you sat upon the bed, you observed him first to hang up his jacket on a coat-hanger in a nondescript closet. He then reached into the fridge and pulled out a can of Pabst blue ribbon. You hesitated, hoping he wasn’t getting himself sauced just so he could do the deed. You suddenly felt a rush of dysphoria, and looked down at your feet as he sipped his beer out of the corner of your eye.

Picking up your sudden discomfort, he asked with a note of concern, “What’s wrong?”

You hesitated before you spoke. It must have been a long pause, because he suddenly blurted out, seemingly from a well of his own anxiety, “It’s not what it looks like!”

Your head shot up to look at him, and, with your own concern, saw that your new friend was now considerably emotional. Without another thought, you went to him, reached your hands up, and took hold. His face was soft, freshly shaved other than the thin line of hair over his mouth. You felt the urge to kiss it. For some reason, you were quite fond of this stranger, known only as Jeff. You felt you’d known him in another life. He absently put the beer down on the nearest table, not bothering with a coaster. He reached up and took one of your wrists, but gently, without anger.

“Don’t,” you whispered.

“Don’t what?”

“Don’t push me away. Let’s talk.”

You gestured to the bed, and with a few moments of thought, he seemed to acquiesce, and you lay there together. In a surprisingly intimate motion, he put an arm around you, his hand on the small of your back, and pulled you closer. His next words were said low and soft, like a confession.

“I’m a virgin.”

You looked at him, not knowing what to think. He looked at you, his eyes exploring your reaction.

“Honestly? I would’ve never known.”

“How come?”

Laughing, you said frankly, “You’re hot.”

His eyes seemed to bug out of his head at this, causing you to laugh harder. You continued, “I thought you were already a hit in the bath houses.”

His face broke into his biggest smile yet, and his cheeks flushed. Attractive, bashful, a tall drink of water, how could no one have tapped Jeff?

He looked down at you again, this time flirtatiously lifting an eyebrow. “I’m kinda new at this, but you make a good point.”

He shifted then, rolling over, his land lazily moving further down. Yes, you thought in excitement, I don’t care if I’m going to pop your cherry. In fact, I’d love the honor.

As if telepathic, he palmed your ass and settled his lips over yours. You unapologetically moaned, and moved closer. He broke the kiss after what seemed like eons, leaving you seeing stars. You turned your head, looked over your shoulder, and saw him reaching into his pocket.

“I, umm,” he explained, blushing again, “I brought a condom.”

You chuckled in spite of yourself. Jeff wasn’t waiting any longer, that was for sure. He was hot to trot.

“You know what you’re doing, then?” you asked, grinning.

Nodding, he said, his voice husky, “I’ve been thinking about this for years. Actually, ever since this guy said he would blow me in the library.”

You pealed out a belly laugh, seeming to shock him, but then he joined in. He explained that he didn’t indulge the man, but it had gotten him thinking that now was the time to get it over with.

“I don’t like being gay,” he said, suddenly solemn. “It’s against my dad’s… and Gramma’s… it’s a sin.”

You suddenly recalled your own family. They weren’t Bible thumpers; on the contrary, they were atheists. Still, they saw you as corrupting their vision of who they had thought their “daughter” had been. Growing facial hair? Going by a name more masculine? These may as well have been sins.

Time for the big reveal, you thought, sighing. Hopefully he won’t change his mind.

It was then that you unbuttoned your own shirt, one of your favorite Hawaiians. Underneath were your bound breasts, wrapped in bandages. It hurt to have them there all day, but what was the alternative? Everyone knowing you had tits, and therefore hating yourself, feeling like shit. To your relief, he didn’t look disgusted. He looked rather amazed instead.

“Wow,” he whispered, almost in reverence. “I’ve never met a transsexual. I wouldn’t have even guessed.”

In profound relief, you laughed, but then found your eyes filled with tears. Without another word, he kissed you again, this time deeper, more desperate. His lips were hungry, and his hands roamed your back and ass. You felt a rumbling in his chest, and, to delight you further, a throbbing on your hip. He wrapped both arms around you, then one leg, and then, effortlessly, flipped you onto your back. He proceeded to hold both your arms firmly at your side, and straddled you. Then, with those ice blue eyes seemingly darked with lust, guided one of your hands to his bulge.

“What I meant by that is, you’re hot as hell, and I don’t care.”

Using his hand to guide your hand, he dipped it into the front of his pants, and within minutes, your fingertips grazed his erection. His head whipped back, and you laughed as he proceeded to almost lose his glasses. He swiped them off his head, retiring them to the bedside table, and then got back into the act, fully unzipping his jeans to give you access.

In a breathy voice laced with arousal, he instructed you to “play with it.”

You weren’t going to disappoint him.

From the base up to the head, you rubbed him, swiping some precum to use as lubricant. He made small gasps while doing that same chewing of his bottom lip.

“Faster.”

Wrapping your small hand around the base, you began to yank him, and when he absent-mindedly let go of your other hand, you rubbed his sack in the palm of your hand. His eyebrows shot up and then angled down and in, almost frowning, but then he grinned, and looked down at you in the eye with an amorous glint. He then moved up until his hips sat at your diaphragm, directly under your bound breasts. He titled them, and, without another word, placed his tip softly against your lips.

“Show me what he would’ve done, in the library.”

You greedily stuffed your mouth full of him, sucking your cheeks in and tightening your lips. You then proceeded to duck and bob your head, as he groaned without a hint of his former shyness. Dropping your chin and opening your throat, you then allowed him deeper in, ignoring your gag reflex, causing him to whimper. You then went right back to your former action; distantly, you realized that he was gently stroking your hair, and mumbling sweet words of affection.

“That’s a good boy,” he said softly, “eat it.”

His words went straight to your cunt, making you pump faster.

“You’re beautiful,” he whispered.

You began to notice his stomach hitch and his thighs crunch you tighter. You knew what this meant. You stole a glance upward, and saw his chiseled, gorgeous face contorted in pleasure. His Adam’s apple dipped and came back up like a buoy, and he was breathing rapidly, shallowly in and out his nose. His shoulders then stiffened, his chin dropped, and his abs contracted. With one last little gasp, his hot load was in your mouth, pooling around your tongue, dripping down your gullet.

“That… that was…” But he didn’t bother to finish his sentence. He flipped you again, this time onto your stomach, and tugged down your pants. You saw him staring down at you, entranced.

He’s never seen a pussy before, you thought, and suppressed a laugh.

Again, seeming to read your mind, he said with a small grin, “I understand the mechanics.” With one hand, he gently trailed a finger down your ass crack, causing you to wriggle, then dipped it into your hole, which was sopping wet. “I think you’re more ready for this than I am.”

You heard the clinking of his belt buckle as he eased down his pants, and then felt his dick again, semi-solid, being dragged back and forth across your crack. When he deemed himself sufficiently hard, he reached a hand to the table, applied his protection, and then, tortuously slow, began to enter. You had had other cocks in you, but his seemed the biggest yet, and you involuntarily bucked your hips back at him.

“Don’t move,” he chastised you, for the first time sounding slightly irritated, “just… stay still.”

You did as he commanded, affording you another pat on the head. “Good boy, good,” he purred, then pushed further in. “You feel fantastic.”

You then felt more of his weight being lowered down onto you. You felt those abs you’d seen twitch at his orgasm, then felt his hard arms envelope you. You then felt his hips crash down, making you squirm in pleasure, causing him to give you another reprimand.

“I don’t like it when you do that,” he scolded, and without warning, gave a swift slap to your ass. “Behave.”

For a virgin, he sure is kinky, you thought, smiling. It was the last coherent thought you had because then he started pumping.

And this bastard, he continued to lay the praise on thick.

“God you’re good,” he moaned, drawing out the first word. “You’re everything I wanted. So, so good.”

He nipped at your ear and rubbed his nose into the back of your neck.

“You sweet bottom. I love this.”

His hot, sticky tongue lapped at your earlobe, and you felt his mustache tickle the side of your head. He began to give small kisses up and down the back of your neck. All the while, he drove his cock in and out of you, and whispered endearments.

“You sweet boy, you. You’re so sexy. I could fuck you over and over again.”

But again, as he drew closer to orgasm, a different side of him emerged, one more mournful, dare you say, romantic.

“Don’t ever leave me. Be mine forever. I need you, I need this. I love this. Don’t you leave me, don’t you dare.”

You had to wonder what baggage this man possessed, to only hook up with someone once, as a virgin, and yet already sounding so enamored. You didn’t have much time, or rather, much presence of mind, to think it over, as he began to change his strokes, from rapid to slow. He would draw out almost completely, then thrust back in, all the while making sounds like sobbing. You tried to turn your head, but with his hand, he pressed you down so you couldn’t look at him.

“You don’t know what I’ve done,” he suddenly lamented, “if you did, you would. You’d leave. Everyone leaves.”

And you felt your heart break open, and bleed, for this man you had just met. You barely knew him, and yet this soft revelation made you feel as if you would do just as he had asked, and never leave him, ever.

His strokes regained speed, but did not last, as his hand drifted down to your shoulder and pressed on it. He was close again. You wish you could feel his cum inside you, but you couldn’t risk it. His breathing heaved, indicating that same contraction, and then with one last thrust, he stilled.

“I’m sorry you had to hear that,” was all he said, removing himself and sitting on the edge of the bed.

“Jeff?” you inquired. “What did you mean by that?”

His head popped up, but he said nothing. He sat there for some time. Finally: “Forget it. Please just forget it.”

You lay on your side against the pillow, wondering to yourself what you may have gotten into. And yet some part of you didn’t care. You didn’t want to leave him. You wanted to know him. He seemed so vulnerable, and mysterious.

Again, you called to him, and this time he looked at you. It was clear across his face that he had, indeed, been weeping. You crawled across the bed, and from behind, put your arms around him.

“Hey,” you said softly, “did you like it?”

He took your hands in his, and simply whispered, “Yeah.”

You kissed the back of his head then, and felt him tense, then relax into it.

“I don’t think I’d like to leave it at just that. We can see where this takes us.”

You wondered then, what his silence meant. He seemed to stare off into nothingness, sitting still, lost inside his own head.

“I’d like that,” he stated. “I’d like to see you again.”


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 12, 2022)

Since the troon writer for Pathfinder was mentioned... if TTRPGs count, _Thirsty Sword Lesbians _was created by a TIM and revolves entirely around gender ideology and woke rhetoric. Here's an excellent commentary on the game handbook by some Kiwis:






Though they don't cover the glossary of SJW terms in the back, which truly is the cherry on top - iirc it suggests "NBi" as an abbreviation for Non Binary so as to not be confused with "Non Black" and insists it's possible to enjoy sex while identifying as asexual.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 20, 2022)

New Game Drop: Super Lesbian Animals RPG a.k.a. SLARPG. Originally a My Little Pony fangame called Super Lesbian Horses RPG, it was heavily reworked and shaped into its own product.  Apparently the demo has positive reviews, but I can't play the game since the bright saturated colors pain my eyes too much.










> *Melody Amaranth* is a kindhearted but meek transgender fox from the small town of Greenridge. Recently, she made two important realizations about herself. One: she's deeply in love with her adventurous best friend, *Allison Goleta*. (The feeling was mutual.) And two: if Allison has her heart set on becoming an adventurer, then maybe Melody could join her. As a healer.
> 
> It all seemed perfect. And then things got weird.
> 
> *Super Lesbian Animal RPG *is a game about love, anxiety, and fighting funny looking monsters in dungeons. It follows the stories of Melody, her girlfriend Allison, and their friends *Claire* (a sarcastic, rule-bending witch) and *Jodie* (a dependable knight). Over the course of their journey, our inexperienced heroes will meddle with forces beyond their control and find themselves responsible for the fate of their hometown. They'll also fight some spherical frogs, travel to a forgotten land in the sky, befriend a robot or two, and piss off the local librarian. But that should go without saying.



The head creator of the game, Ponett, is a trans woman named Bobby Schroeder. Ponett is notable for having had Cuteosphere ties, complaining about fetish porn while also enjoying it, and being a dramatic SJW.  He also runs Thanks, Ken Penders, a Sonic Blog slagging off Sonic comic cow Ken Penders, and has an amusing medium article on Penders' writing.  This is vague because the last time I checked in with Bobby was around the demo release and honestly he was a run of the mill furry fandom prick that I couldn't care to follow him and hear him passive aggressively complain about people.  

From looking at it, it is a game with a lot of love put into it but the writing makes me cringe.  I'm sure it's enjoyable gameplay-wise, but it is so pandering to the "omg lesbiaaaaans!" crowd that I can't be interested in it (that and furries).  I think it will be mentioned by various gaming SJW cows and maybe gaming media, so keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 20, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> New Game Drop: Super Lesbian Animals RPG a.k.a. SLARPG. Originally a My Little Pony fangame called Super Lesbian Horses RPG, it was heavily reworked and shaped into its own product.  Apparently the demo has positive reviews, but I can't play the game since the bright saturated colors pain my eyes too much.
> 
> View attachment 4120872
> 
> ...



There's a lot to unpack here, but since this thread is focused solely on transgenderism, I'll focus on that at the moment.

Reading that description of the game, and despite the genuine love and effort put into it by the creator, it strikes me that the purpose of the game, whether Ponett realizes it or not, is to pander to the MtF's fantasy of being accepted as a "real woman". That is to say, "I'm so womanly, even biological lesbians will date me!".

If any of you remember the controversy around the creators of _Heartbeat__, _you know that usually isn't true. Whether or not this game blows up in popularity, I would not be surprised if a minor kerfuffle breaks out between lesbians and transgenders over the basic concept. I'll have to admit, after reading an archive of the Trans Widow page, I'm surprised there are women who will stick by their husbands/boyfriends after trooning out, let alone date them from the outset after they have already transitioned.

I do find it odd that it originally started out as an MLP fan game of all things. I don't know much about ponies but I do know Hasbro is very protective of their intellectual properties, as it's how I heard about some game called _Them Fighting Herds_, which also started out as an MLP fan game and they too got a Cease and Desist from Hasbro. It's funny how history repeats itself like that.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 20, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> There's a lot to unpack here, but since this thread is focused solely on transgenderism, I'll focus on that at the moment.


Feel free to sperg more about anything else later if the mood strikes you.  This is trans made media but sitting down and writing a dissertation on how the creator views things or uses tropes and language is welcome.  We can laugh at anything.



Deogracias said:


> Reading that description of the game, and despite the genuine love and effort put into it by the creator, it strikes me that the purpose of the game, whether Ponett realizes it or not, is to pander to the MtF's fantasy of being accepted as a "real woman". That is to say, "I'm so womanly, even biological lesbians will date me!".


Genuinely so.  Perhaps it wasn't this way but Bobby sure seems to shout "I WANT TO BE INCLUDED!  I WANT TO BE INCLUDED!"  With each keystroke he made describing the relationships and protagonist.

Oddly, Bob is dating a man.  Like, a cis one.  He says he is bisexual and I'd bet that he actually likes his boyfriend, but his desire to feel like he totally belongs in women's spaces and to be a cute girl who can Kick Ass! with other cute girls who can Kick Ass! must be his side thing now.  Most "bi" trans women are actually straight men settling with other straight men dressed as women, but I get the impression that he genuinely likes his boyfriend since they've been together for a while.  So his fetish had to be in his side furry hobby instead.



Deogracias said:


> If any of you remember the controversy around the creators of _Heartbeat__, _you know that usually isn't true. Whether or not this game blows up in popularity, I would not be surprised if a minor kerfuffle breaks out between lesbians and transgenders over the basic concept. I'll have to admit, after reading an archive of the Trans Widow page, I'm surprised there are women who will stick by their husbands/boyfriends after trooning out, let alone date them from the outset after they have already transitioned.


My guess is that most true and honest lesbians will politely ignore the game.  Not as many furry cis women out there as there are furry men in general.  Online TERFs tend to care about things with real world consequences like bathrooms.  The realm of video games is already full of speedrunners claiming wahmmenhood, so it's not something that's as big on the plate to tackle as something like sports scholarships or the Wi Spa sex offender parading around.  

There's also a good number of lesbians who just don't speak since it's social suicide to say anything against other gays, especially trans women (who have deep internet connections).  The twitter shake up helped TERFs come back into more of the fight, but it still is a hated position to be in.  There are a lot of LGBT who sadly don't have people outside their LGBT group to fall back on due to any number of reasons, so in addition to women socialization to conform more you got the pressure to not break ties with people who actually accept you (if they did they would still love you even with a TERF view).  So we'll see.



Deogracias said:


> I do find it odd that it originally started out as an MLP fan game of all things. I don't know much about ponies but I do know Hasbro is very protective of their intellectual properties, as it's how I heard about some game called _Them Fighting Herds_, which also started out as an MLP fan game and they too got a Cease and Desist from Hasbro. It's funny how history repeats itself like that.


Didn't Them Fighting Herds get it because they tried to shoot too high?  There's many fangames left, some of decent quality, it's as long as they don't become too popular from what I've seen.


----------



## Chaos Sundae (Dec 20, 2022)

It’s not just the fact that most of this shit is wish-fulfilment fantasies being peddled to kids, their parents, or just the average consumer, but it’s the fact that HOLY FUCK THE WRITING IS SERIOUSLY FUCKING TRASH. You know these people read absolutely nothing but YA fantasy “novels” and coomer crap on AO3.

I know the modern publishing world is garbage but Jesus Christ, y’all need an editor BADLY. The fact they think it’s okay to publish this cocksucking drivel only shows how truly fucking delusional these shemales are. I truly hope more schools go back to teaching the classics because goddamn after reading the shit these retards publish, the poor kids seriously need to be exposed to passionate, eloquent, actually GOOD fucking writing.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 20, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Feel free to sperg more about anything else later if the mood strikes you.  This is trans made media but sitting down and writing a dissertation on how the creator views things or uses tropes and language is welcome.  We can laugh at anything.


Then I shall hold you to that. I'll condense anything into a spoiler and put a TLDR if I think it's too long for a standard post.

I really didn't have much more to say since the whole "I wanna be accepted into the girls' club!" was what struck me the most, but I did find it amusing that the three other characters look relatively fit but it's the tranny that's plump and overweight. I have no desire to play this game but if it has "body positivity" somewhere in the narrative, I would not be surprised.



AMHOLIO said:


> Didn't Them Fighting Herds get it because they tried to shoot too high?  There's many fangames left, some of decent quality, it's as long as they don't become too popular from what I've seen.



You got me curious and I tried looking into it but couldn't find anything concrete. As far as I could tell, Hasbro simply sent them a C&D unprompted. I could speculate that they didn't want their child-friendly pastel horses associated with a violent fan game but then I'm forced to ask why they're not also trying to sue the pants out of Deviant Art and Fur Affinity for all of the degenerate fan porn of their characters as well; I would think that would be more damaging to their brand than cartoon violence. Even an archive of their official statement is extremely barebones and doesn't say much other than "They told us to stop" and "We asked if they could pretty please let us work on this free fan game" and that was the end of that.

When it comes to fan games, a good rule for developers to follow is "don't talk about it until it's ready to be released"; by that point, the internet collective will archive and spread the game no matter how many times the companies try to shut down any host. Posting a download of an alpha build publically will kill any project if the copyright holders don't appreciate fan efforts. It's better to work in the shadows until it's good and ready to be released.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 20, 2022)

hey @Hamplanet Fitness



			
				A Complicated Man said:
			
		

> You're a trans man living in Milwaukee in 1985.






(Hotel Mario "No")


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 21, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> You got me curious and I tried looking into it but couldn't find anything concrete. As far as I could tell, Hasbro simply sent them a C&D unprompted. I could speculate that they didn't want their child-friendly pastel horses associated with a violent fan game but then I'm forced to ask why they're not also trying to sue the pants out of Deviant Art and Fur Affinity for all of the degenerate fan porn of their characters as well; I would think that would be more damaging to their brand than cartoon violence. Even an archive of their official statement is extremely barebones and doesn't say much other than "They told us to stop" and "We asked if they could pretty please let us work on this free fan game" and that was the end of that.
> 
> When it comes to fan games, a good rule for developers to follow is "don't talk about it until it's ready to be released"; by that point, the internet collective will archive and spread the game no matter how many times the companies try to shut down any host. Posting a download of an alpha build publically will kill any project if the copyright holders don't appreciate fan efforts. It's better to work in the shadows until it's good and ready to be released.


Them's Fighting Herds still made it to consoles (and steam) though! They just had to change the MLP characters/theme and make it its own thing. (even if you can still tell which character is which pony.)



I've been to over half a dozen brony conventions and there's always a console set up somewhere with TFH available to play. I think as far as a fan passion project goes, TFH was relatively successful.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> I do find it odd that it originally started out as an MLP fan game of all things. I don't know much about ponies but I do know Hasbro is very protective of their intellectual properties, as it's how I heard about some game called _Them Fighting Herds_, which also started out as an MLP fan game and they too got a Cease and Desist from Hasbro. It's funny how history repeats itself like that.


Is it really that odd? It's just Horrible Manchild Hobby 2012 metamorphosizing into Horrible Manchild Hobby 2022. There's likely a million more mlp fan projects turned into troony original properties but I can't think of any examples. This game always had that stench though.

Anyway. Them's Fightin' Herds is really cool and Oates, the developer of No Delivery/Sorry We're Open got his start in the mlp scene. It's a strange catylist.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 21, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> New Game Drop: Super Lesbian Animals RPG a.k.a. SLARPG. Originally a My Little Pony fangame called Super Lesbian Horses RPG, it was heavily reworked and shaped into its own product.  Apparently the demo has positive reviews, but I can't play the game since the bright saturated colors pain my eyes too much.
> 
> View attachment 4120872
> 
> ...


This is one of the TiMmiest things I have ever seen, in both good and bad. Good: you can see it's a detailingly-crafted passion project by someone who loved 16 bit rpgs. Bad: it's a kawaii furry wlw story (with a trans self insert) which is trying to Undertale. 

There is thus only a 99.95% chance the creator was born with dong and balls. Its opposite might be Dream Daddy, the 'gay' daddy dating game (with a TiF character) which was obviously written by women with nose rings.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Dec 21, 2022)

I feel like the lesson here is that being going trans immediately consumes any creative talent you might have. Like, if you start out a Tolkien level author, then trooned out, you'd maybe end up a suprisingly decent Archive of Our Own writer. _Maybe_.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 21, 2022)

White-Kettle Shufflepunk said:


> I feel like the lesson here is that being going trans immediately consumes any creative talent you might have. Like, if you start out a Tolkien level author, then trooned out, you'd maybe end up a suprisingly decent Archive of Our Own writer. _Maybe_.


It feels very much like the outcome of a deal with the devil. You think you get your wish, but you pay a terrible price in return for the constant stream of adoration and gender euphoria you receive from the masses on social media.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Dec 21, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> It feels very much like the outcome of a deal with the devil. You think you get your wish, but you pay a terrible price in return for the constant stream of adoration and gender euphoria you receive from the masses on social media.



That and troonery is basically the height of solipsistic narccism, and any art meant to be enjoyed by others--even very personal art--recquires at least some kind of dialogue with the world outside your head. Plus, trans shit is _boring_. It basically always amounts to "I wasn't always a walking sex stereotype/cross-dressing gave me the horn, so I decided that meant I wasn't really a man/woman."


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 21, 2022)

White-Kettle Shufflepunk said:


> That and troonery is basically the height of solipsistic narccism, and any art meant to be enjoyed by others--even very personal art--recquires at least some kind of dialogue with the world outside your head. Plus, trans shit is _boring_. It basically always amounts to "I wasn't always a walking sex stereotype/cross-dressing gave me the horn, so I decided that meant I wasn't really a man/woman."


This is why troon artists never make really great art, even if they are gifted. It's because everything they make is in function of their troonery: me me me memememe. They can't have any serious honesty in their art or they'd easily have to admit their troon persona is fake and thus, hate themselves even more and 41%. They'd rather coddle their false self, but the satisfaction they derive from that is short-lived and requires constant repetition and affirmation (that's Reddit's function for ya, troons asspatting troons). Narcissistic solipsism is just right.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> This is one of the TiMmiest things I have ever seen, in both good and bad. Good: you can see it's a detailingly-crafted passion project by someone who loved 16 bit rpgs. Bad: it's a kawaii furry wlw story (with a trans self insert) which is trying to Undertale.
> 
> There is thus only a 99.95% chance the creator was born with dong and balls. Its opposite might be Dream Daddy, the 'gay' daddy dating game (with a TiF character) which was obviously written by women with nose rings.


I agree that super troon furry RPG is borderline parody considering how many stereotypes it effortlessly fits into. Here's the funny part though: The first release was only a few months after UNDERTALE's demo. This is ORIGINAL twee coomer material! (Well, as original as a pony fangame can get lol)


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 21, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> I agree that super troon furry RPG is borderline parody considering how many stereotypes it effortlessly fits into. Here's the funny part though: The first release was only a few months after UNDERTALE's demo. This is ORIGINAL twee coomer material! (Well, as original as a pony fangame can get lol)


Wow, then, I wonder: when will Toby Fox transition? Great minds think alike...


----------



## Dr. Funk (Dec 21, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> Wow, then, I wonder: when will Toby Fox transition? Great minds think alike...


At first I just laughed at this, thinking it's absurd, but now that you mention it, I actually wouldn't be surprised if he did. Don't get me wrong, I'm not actually expecting him to, but he is definitely in the same genre of quirky and cute indie dev who makes games about love and friendship and whatnot that appeals to blatant troosn, and he has on numerous occasions made characters that have themes that flirt with the idea. He's always extremely particular about pronouns for nonbinary characters in his games, correcting people's pronoun usage for Kris on the anniversary livestream of Deltarune for example.

Now as to why I don't think he will: Troon devs tend to be extremely online and in your face with all their social opinions. The fact that these quirks that Toby shares have come to be associated with troons is more the toons hyperfixating on the games they liked when they were yourn due to them being manchildren, making weird quirky games isn't inherently going to turn you into a troon. He's also never been aggressive about his beilefs or politics, at most retweeting some generic liberal stuff here and there. He's become rather successful and while there are certainly cases of troons who were successful but messed up their lives by trooning, they are the exception rather than the rule, mos troons are born out of miserable failed males with nothing else to look forward to in life so they give into their fetishes and delusions. And finally, Toby is fairly distant from the craziness of his fanbase, and good on him for doing that, it's probably better for one's mental health. Someone who was constantly in the weeds of fandom nonsense would be far more at risk of trooning out especially in the Undertale/Deltarune fandom. Also relating to that distance, he seems to enjoy his privacy so honestly any speculation as to what he really is like is moot. Love those games, but yes, the fanbase of them skews towards idiotic all inclusive progressive nonsense at times.

TL : DR, it would *kinda* fit the public persona and fanbase his games have cultivated, but for numerous reasons, Toby Fox is very unlikely to troon out.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Dec 21, 2022)

Randy Facalding said:


> Surprised OP didn't mention Celeste. It's decent enough as a platformer game, but the trans metaphor is blatant to the point of hilarity.


The author of celeste trooned out long after the game was done and finished. The game was just a generic metaphor for mental illness/depression and he coopted it for brownie points when he got the opportunity.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> Wow, then, I wonder: when will Toby Fox transition? Great minds think alike...





Dr. Funk said:


> At first I just laughed at this, thinking it's absurd, but now that you mention it, I actually wouldn't be surprised if he did. Don't get me wrong, I'm not actually expecting him to, but he is definitely in the same genre of quirky and cute indie dev who makes games about love and friendship and whatnot that appeals to blatant troosn, and he has on numerous occasions made characters that have themes that flirt with the idea. He's always extremely particular about pronouns for nonbinary characters in his games, correcting people's pronoun usage for Kris on the anniversary livestream of Deltarune for example.
> 
> Now as to why I don't think he will: Troon devs tend to be extremely online and in your face with all their social opinions. The fact that these quirks that Toby shares have come to be associated with troons is more the toons hyperfixating on the games they liked when they were yourn due to them being manchildren, making weird quirky games isn't inherently going to turn you into a troon. He's also never been aggressive about his beilefs or politics, at most retweeting some generic liberal stuff here and there. He's become rather successful and while there are certainly cases of troons who were successful but messed up their lives by trooning, they are the exception rather than the rule, mos troons are born out of miserable failed males with nothing else to look forward to in life so they give into their fetishes and delusions. And finally, Toby is fairly distant from the craziness of his fanbase, and good on him for doing that, it's probably better for one's mental health. Someone who was constantly in the weeds of fandom nonsense would be far more at risk of trooning out especially in the Undertale/Deltarune fandom. Also relating to that distance, he seems to enjoy his privacy so honestly any speculation as to what he really is like is moot. Love those games, but yes, the fanbase of them skews towards idiotic all inclusive progressive nonsense at times.
> 
> TL : DR, it would *kinda* fit the public persona and fanbase his games have cultivated, but for numerous reasons, Toby Fox is very unlikely to troon out.





Oilspill Battery said:


> The author of celeste trooned out long after the game was done and finished. The game was just a generic metaphor for mental illness/depression and he coopted it for brownie points when he got the opportunity.


I personally don't think that Toby would but he's long time friends with 2 artists who did (who are now both involved with DELTARUNE) and there's plenty more on the DELTARUNE team.
He's a strange man that keeps fucked up company but he just doesn't have that stench. That weepy creepy narcissist stench.


----------



## Dr. Funk (Dec 21, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> he's long time friends with 2 artists who did (who are now both involved with DELTARUNE) and there's plenty more on the DELTARUNE team.


It's for this reason that I hope Toby runs a tight ship with the writing in future chapters of Deltarune, Sure. Kris is nonbinary whatever, that I can deal with. It doesn't effect the story in any way whatsoever and is basically just the trope of leaving the protagonist as blank of a character as possible so you the player can project yourself into it (and given Deltarune's whole shtick where it seems the player and Kris are canonically separate entities in the game world, it's even more reason to invoke that). What I would be pissed about would be blatant intrusion of troon propaganda into the story.

Toby's games style of humor ride a fine line between quirky fun deconstruction of game tropes and trite hipstery nonsense. As you said, he's a strange guy, and his writing reflects that. In my completely subjective opinion, he rides that line well, and his games end up being enjoyable. But it would only take one troon inserting their hamfisted writing to knock that off balance, so if one of his troon friends  tries, I hope he has the balls to veto it to save the creative integrity of his own game.


----------



## Slideshow Bill (Dec 21, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> Wow, then, I wonder: when will Toby Fox transition? Great minds think alike...


The Eurobeat Brony did... so Toby has a 50/50 chance of taking the troon pill.


----------



## gata (Dec 21, 2022)

Homestuck and it's alien faggot trolls have been a disaster to the western female fandoms.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 21, 2022)

I wished we lived in the timeline where Andrew Hussie decided to make The Midnight Crew as a series instead of whatever the hell Homestuck was. The whacky adventures of four mafia wise guys would probably have created a much less cringy fanbase.

...maybe.


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 21, 2022)

Slideshow Bill said:


> The Eurobeat Brony did... so Toby has a 50/50 chance of taking the troon pill.


Broke my damn heart when Eurobeat trooned out. Same with Nowacking and Immatoonlink. Of course when you have trans propaganda like this going around a fandom it's not surprising:


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 22, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> My guess is that most true and honest lesbians will politely ignore the game.  Not as many furry cis women out there as there are furry men in general.  Online TERFs tend to care about things with real world consequences like bathrooms.  The realm of video games is already full of speedrunners claiming wahmmenhood, so it's not something that's as big on the plate to tackle as something like sports scholarships or the Wi Spa sex offender parading around.
> 
> There's also a good number of lesbians who just don't speak since it's social suicide to say anything against other gays, especially trans women (who have deep internet connections).  The twitter shake up helped TERFs come back into more of the fight, but it still is a hated position to be in.  There are a lot of LGBT who sadly don't have people outside their LGBT group to fall back on due to any number of reasons, so in addition to women socialization to conform more you got the pressure to not break ties with people who actually accept you (if they did they would still love you even with a TERF view).  So we'll see.


Am straight, but do think it's a pity that in general, opposition to the gender ideology in nerd culture seems to be few and far between - it makes sense as a lot of gender critical people are older and/or just not interested, and the young people who spend more time online/playing video games either haven't quite hit peak trans yet or are true believers. On top of that, LGBTQIA+ has become a fandom of its own, in a way - go to any anime or comic convention and you'll find several vendors selling pride themed items alongside all the fanart and merch. Why does everything have to be so politicised? I miss the days when it didn't matter what labels you fell under, people could just meme about their favourite characters together.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 22, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> Then I shall hold you to that. I'll condense anything into a spoiler and put a TLDR if I think it's too long for a standard post.


Thanks.  I created this thread partially as a book club/media club where if we found something as horrendous as Manhunt again, we could share it and longsperg again.  It hopefully will let people tackle smaller projects here too they might not have room for elsewhere.



Deogracias said:


> I really didn't have much more to say since the whole "I wanna be accepted into the girls' club!" was what struck me the most, but I did find it amusing that the three other characters look relatively fit but it's the tranny that's plump and overweight. I have no desire to play this game but if it has "body positivity" somewhere in the narrative, I would not be surprised.


I'm sure there is.  I'm guessing this game won't have very deep themes or writing, just Sunday morning cartoon level with some themes that cater to the age and demographic group (manchildren) in a cute and somewhat emotional way.  I don't think there's much wrong with those games, but it sure is annoying to hear people yell that they're the second coming of Christ to me.

I also think it might have some salt left over in there thanks to Ponett being a salty motherfucker.  He might have resisted tempation to put in strawmen but I doubt it.




White-Kettle Shufflepunk said:


> I feel like the lesson here is that being going trans immediately consumes any creative talent you might have. Like, if you start out a Tolkien level author, then trooned out, you'd maybe end up a suprisingly decent Archive of Our Own writer. _Maybe_.


This.  This is the other reason I made the thread: it seems to be a death sentence for authors, comic writers, & game developers that focus on writing.  I've seen a lot of good trans artists, I've heard some good music from trans people, but I hardly ever encounter anything that requires writing get above the Ao3 recommendation.

I think @behindyourightnow recommended one author who transitioned way before the craze who still writes good horror, but I could be wrong.  Either way, that's one out of a sea of genderpretenders and it's as sad as it looks.



Troony Kong said:


> This is why troon artists never make really great art, even if they are gifted. It's because everything they make is in function of their troonery: me me me memememe. They can't have any serious honesty in their art or they'd easily have to admit their troon persona is fake and thus, hate themselves even more and 41%. They'd rather coddle their false self, but the satisfaction they derive from that is short-lived and requires constant repetition and affirmation (that's Reddit's function for ya, troons asspatting troons). Narcissistic solipsism is just right.


Add in the idea that "being trans suddenly makes everything YOU think and say profound" and it's a nightmare.



Spangled Drongo said:


> Why does everything have to be so politicised? I miss the days when it didn't matter what labels you fell under, people could just meme about their favourite characters together.


Because saying "If you don't like my ship you're a homophobe" became a effective strategy against socially inept nerds and writers.  That's a simplified version of it, but being able to force people to go along with you because it's the right thing guilt tripping works great on nerds.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Dec 22, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> This. This is the other reason I made the thread: it seems to be a death sentence for authors, comic writers, & game developers that focus on writing. I've seen a lot of good trans artists, I've heard some good music from trans people, but I hardly ever encounter anything that requires writing get above the Ao3 recommendation.



And this is kind of unique to trans authors. Obviously, there are obnoxious creative types from all walks of life who coast entirely on their identity traits for clout, but there are plenty of say, gay or black writers that kick arse, who have a wide range of subject matter and/or can write about their identities in a way compelling to other people. Look at Octavia Butler. Lady wrote a whole bunch of books, many of which were in part about the trevails of being a black chick, and she's a beloved grand dame of science fiction who's mourned to this day. Jewish people basically invented the modern superhero. Meanwhile, the best media about trans characters are pretty much all written by cis writers, or at least low-effort they/thems who're basically normal besides maybe pronouns. For example, _Wicked+The Divine. _Comic about millenials and gen z types turning into literal rock gods with a two year expiry date. Fucking amazing, up there with _Watchmen_. Also has a trans woman journalist named Cass who is based as fuck. She's tough, she's smart, she has an arc that doesn't have much to do with trans shit at all, she's in general a well rounded character, basically written and drawn as a normal chick with an Adam’s apple sometimes.

In other words, she’s basically a unicorn in real life, but still better trans “rep” than any trans author has ever written themselves.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Dec 22, 2022)

Spangled Drongo said:


> Am straight, but do think it's a pity that in general, opposition to the gender ideology in nerd culture seems to be few and far between - it makes sense as a lot of gender critical people are older and/or just not interested, and the young people who spend more time online/playing video games either haven't quite hit peak trans yet or are true believers. On top of that, LGBTQIA+ has become a fandom of its own, in a way - go to any anime or comic convention and you'll find several vendors selling pride themed items alongside all the fanart and merch. Why does everything have to be so politicised? I miss the days when it didn't matter what labels you fell under, people could just meme about their favourite characters together.


I am of the belief that gender critical is the new counter-culture.


----------



## Dr. Funk (Dec 22, 2022)

Probably against my better judgement, and under the influence of copious holiday spirits I bought the dumb lesbian furry game last night.

So far I've played an hour or two, and if I finish it, I'll probably write a review of sorts. I'll play it so other Kiwis don't have to, why the hell not. First impressions: Yeah it's cute, but in the incredibly twee sort of way. It wears this on it's sleeve, no surpirse there. The sprite-work is decent but not mindblowing. It definitely tracks with the "wish fulfillment fantasy" though transgenderism hasn't really been front and center. If it does I'm sure it will be hamfisted and cringeworthy and we can all have a laugh at the game's expense. 

Melody, the fat fox tranny has the very typical insecure attitudes and need for validation one might expect, in this case mostly revolving around her skills as a new paladin in training and learning how to use healing magic. She wasn't even able to use magic until one of her friends who was already a magic user found some old spellbook to use on her that supercharges her and her girlfriend's magical abilities, now she's magical and shit but all "uwu, I don't know if I have what it takes to be a good paladin" about it along with some anxiety that she's "cheated" by having started magic use via the spell instead of learning it from scratch. Maybe there's supposed to be some metaphor about transgenders who have to go through all this shit to try and become the sex they want as opposed to "cis" people who are just naturally that way from the get-go without any intervention? When I put it that way it sounds like incredibly blatant troon propaganda, but while playing it, it doesn't really come across like that, it feels like a bog standard "insecure protagonist that needs to learn how to use their powers and gain confidence at the same time" plot, and not a particularly well written one so far. 

As far as Melody's transition goes, despite the world being set on a planet where long ago, a goddess granted mortals the ability to use magic, she apparently still has transitioned via the real-world method of popping hormone pills, which so far only came up because I interacted with the sink at her house and it has pill bottles next to it which she made some comment about it being hormones. If this is a world filled with magic, WHY would anyone settle for this when you could just get a transformation spell or a potion or something? Maybe this will be addressed, but I doubt it. If there was a coherent explanation why that is not a practical option in this world's magic system I'll be surprised. In general the world's setting feels like a mishmash of RPG magic tropes and a modern setting, as explained in the intro (which leans towards telling instead of showing quite heavily) the world this is set in has basically just developed into a world like modern day real life in terms of technology level, just with the addition of magic. The setting feels very generic because of this, and doesn't really have much identity on it's own.

Also, side note about pronoun usage, this character, and art depicting transgenders in general. It feels most natural to refer to Melody as "she" because any sane person assumes gender based on appearance and there is literally nothing about Melody's character design that suggests that she is "trans" aside from a comment on her bio in the party screen, and some lines of dialogue. She just looks like a pudgy fox woman, not a pudgy fox dude in woman's clothing. It amuses me how troon artists depict trans characters as being literally no different because one, it shows their delusional belief that even in real life, there IS no difference, and two, it clearly acts as fantasy escapism for them because they have to know subconsciously that the vast majority of them look nothing like the sex they want to be. Cartoony art styles like the one this game uses only highlight this dissonance because they exaggerate features of a character to make them look more interesting, and that includes sexual dimorphism.

The actual gameplay isn't anything to write home about so far, but I am early game. It's pretty standard RPG maker game fare, images on the battle screen represent enemies, with your party icons at the bottom. You can hit or guard, Melody has a heal, and you can make the girlfriends kiss to boost their stats. There isn't much animation or effects going on in the attacks, so battles aren't exactly spectacular to watch. RPG fanatics might not care, if there is sufficeint strategic interest in battles, and while plenty of the Steam reviews add community posts are praising the game as being a moderate challenge for RPG fans, with good combat, I haven't seen it yet, so I can't rule out those reviews as being from troons who will mindlessly praise anything another troon has made.

That's about as far as I can say, I have better things to do for now than play weird furry games in order to snark about them on the Farms. Don't fear for my sanity, I'm the kind of person who would buy weird shit for a few bucks on Steam back in the day when low quality absurd looking asset flips flooded the place, just to see if any would be bad enough to be funny. This is almost a treat compared to some of the garbage on my account. Almost. If I never get around to "reviewing" it here, I've trooned out and become a valid uwu twansgorl probably just gotten bored and lost interest.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 22, 2022)

Between _High Guardian Spice_, several characters from DC/Marvel, that DnD stuff from the former author of _Venus Envy_, and now this furry trans game, it says a lot about the mentality of trannies that so many of them can't (or won't) come up with a fantastical way to become a real biological woman. I mean, isn't that the whole point? To "transition" into the opposite sex? Yes, _we _know it's not possible, and deep down I'm sure many of _them _know it's not possible, but fiction is fiction and nearly anything can be believable if given the right justification. As long as there is some level of consistency, most people will accept magic as an explanation, especially if magic does exist in said fictional universe.

I just find it amusing since magical sex changes through magic (or even Super ScienceTM) have been around for several decades and yet so many of them, even when they have the perfect excuse through fiction, still rely on pills, hormones, and surgery for their characters, many who are blatant self-inserts.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 22, 2022)

@Dr. Funk Thank you for these holiday tidings.  


> while playing it, it doesn't really come across like that, it feels like a bog standard "insecure protagonist that needs to learn how to use their powers and gain confidence at the same time" plot, and not a particularly well written one so far.


Fascinating.  What kind of bad is it?  Or is it general "meh" bad?  I'd check myself but there's only 1 let's play on youtube so far.



> The setting feels very generic because of this, and doesn't really have much identity on it's own.


Earthbound influence of wanting modern fun, jokes, fashion, & tech while also wanting fantasy outfits and props really does a number on some settings. I mainly remember it from it being nauseatingly pink, and that's about it.




> It amuses me how troon artists depict trans characters as being literally no different because one, it shows their delusional belief that even in real life, there IS no difference, and two, it clearly acts as fantasy escapism for them because they have to know subconsciously that the vast majority of them look nothing like the sex they want to be. Cartoony art styles like the one this game uses only highlight this dissonance because they exaggerate features of a character to make them look more interesting, and that includes sexual dimorphism.


This is a good time to bring up the old trope of "many trans people are autistic" again.  What do autistic people like in art?  Many things, but they tend to gravitate towards cartoons for consistent emotion overexaggerated to be clear and visible, with bright colors.  And what other symptom do some autistic people have?  Face blindness.  Those usually rely on other cues to tell man or women, usually with things like long and short hair, clothes, and styling.   

Lastly, I want to say that furries also sometimes get extra wistful since they're already portraying anthropomorphic animals, they just disregard things in the name of pure fantasy anyway.  




Deogracias said:


> Between _High Guardian Spice_, several characters from DC/Marvel, that DnD stuff from the former author of _Venus Envy_, and now this furry trans game, it says a lot about the mentality of trannies that so many of them can't (or won't) come up with a fantastical way to become a real biological woman. I mean, isn't that the whole point? To "transition" into the opposite sex?


I get a little curious at how many trans people rather read a book about a cis gender rather than a trans gender person: trans people want to be the gender, why not read and relate to a cis man/woman?  Obligatory:




Deogracias said:


> Yes, _we _know it's not possible, and deep down I'm sure many of _them _know it's not possible, but fiction is fiction and nearly anything can be believable if given the right justification. As long as there is some level of consistency, most people will accept magic as an explanation, especially if magic does exist in said fictional universe.
> 
> I just find it amusing since magical sex changes through magic (or even Super ScienceTM) have been around for several decades and yet so many of them, even when they have the perfect excuse through fiction, still rely on pills, hormones, and surgery for their characters, many who are blatant self-inserts.


Think about it this way: pill taking and shots are literally their culture.  There's a lot of worship of the hormone, to the point where they sell etsy merchandise of T & E pill & injection themed items.  This way it is more relatable to the target audience.  Being trans doesn't just mean being wahmen overnight in spite of what they say, it means a whole culture of medical routines and therapy to go through.  

Without shots and pills, you also can't have threats like the taking away of medication or detransitioning.  This is the worst horror for many a trans person, whether justified or not, so having the same conflict they feel they have in real life in the game (someone threatens to take pills away) but with the option to punch their lights out and win is attractive to them.

Trans people hate being othered, but they do it to themselves whether they realize it or not.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Dec 22, 2022)

Also, a lot of these people are of that SJW persuasion where they’ll bitch if say, a sci fi setting mentions they figured out how to regrow spinal nerves, so paraplegia no longer exists. Because that’s “erasure.”


----------



## Dr. Funk (Dec 22, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Fascinating. What kind of bad is it? Or is it general "meh" bad?


Honestly, more "meh" bad than atrocious so far. Part of me hopes that it improves as I play more of it because I find bad games far more entertaining when there's a kernel of good in with all the rest of the shit.  I guess it'd also depend on your tastes in games, how bad you think it is. However, high class art in video-game form this aint. It's target demographic will absolutely enjoy it though, it hits all the right notes for them and going by the reception so far, indeed they are.



AMHOLIO said:


> Earthbound influence of wanting modern fun, jokes, fashion, & tech while also wanting fantasy outfits and props really does a number on some settings.


Earthbound wannabes trying too hard to be quirky, funny, relatable, and jamming RPG tropes into a modern setting are a dime a dozen. I'll be honest there are games that fit the "Earthbound clone" bill that I do like. And then there is a pile of trash where the wannabes that failed end up. And lemme tell ya, that particular subgenre of indie game has some real stinkers. No matter how bad the rest of SLARPG ends up, I don't see it topping the likes of YIIK for example, in terms of sheer awfulness.



AMHOLIO said:


> Think about it this way: pill taking and shots are literally their culture. There's a lot of worship of the hormone


I think this is a big part of it. They feel like it wouldn't be true "trans reperesentation" if they didn't copy-pase every aspect of the modern Western transgender experience and ideology directly into their fantasy setting. A plot that deeply explored the implications of what it would be like if people had access to magic/technology that let people flawlessly change sex is outside the scope of what they want to create, and probably just goes above their heads and writing skill. The only representation they want is one the contains the same hormones and surgeries they have put on a pedestal. For the record, the game has not mentioned surgery once as far as I've gotten, I have no idea if the fox still has a dick or got a fauxgina installed, and quite frankly, I hope I never learn the answer to this question. As far as that logic for representation goes, it funnily enough doesn't seem to apply when appropriating characters in other non trans-made or trans-specific media that contains any sort of sex/gender swap tropes or even a hint of genderbending. In these cases, they will immediately latch onto the character and declare them a trans icon, despite the fact that their fantastical fictional experience of becoming the opposite sex is nothing like an accurate portrayal of real-world transition.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 22, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> It's for this reason that I hope Toby runs a tight ship with the writing in future chapters of Deltarune, Sure. Kris is nonbinary whatever, that I can deal with. It doesn't effect the story in any way whatsoever and is basically just the trope of leaving the protagonist as blank of a character as possible so you the player can project yourself into it (and given Deltarune's whole shtick where it seems the player and Kris are canonically separate entities in the game world, it's even more reason to invoke that). What I would be pissed about would be blatant intrusion of troon propaganda into the story.
> 
> Toby's games style of humor ride a fine line between quirky fun deconstruction of game tropes and trite hipstery nonsense. As you said, he's a strange guy, and his writing reflects that. In my completely subjective opinion, he rides that line well, and his games end up being enjoyable. But it would only take one troon inserting their hamfisted writing to knock that off balance, so if one of his troon friends  tries, I hope he has the balls to veto it to save the creative integrity of his own game.



See, I don't get that. If you were trying to make a character their own entity separate from the player, wouldn't you give them clearly defined traits instead of being easily able to be projected on? I didn't understand this about Frisk either. Using they/them just sounds like you were too lazy to program in a gender option so you'll let the player fill in the blanks. Especially with Undertale, I think he should have picked something and stuck with it.

Frisk always seemed like they could be either and Toby finally said nonbinary for brownie points, but I could be wrong.

Anyways -



I don't think I've seen anyone mention Bugsnax on this thread. There were a couple of nonbinary people on the team, including the director  Kevin Zuhn. Snorpington's sister is also nonbinary with a nonbinary voice actress.



It's probably the most competent and well made game I've seen out of enbies who generally can't work together to save their lives. It's about catching little food themed creatures and exploring an island setting with a colorful cast of Muppet like characters. I didn't even suspect anything until I got near the end of the game and realized Snorpington kept saying 'sibling' over and over instead of sister and didnt mean it coldly. I still kind of recommend it if you're into monster catching and/or puzzle solving games.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 23, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> I'll be honest there are games that fit the "Earthbound clone" bill that I do like. And then there is a pile of trash where the wannabes that failed end up. And lemme tell ya, that particular subgenre of indie game has some real stinkers. No matter how bad the rest of SLARPG ends up, I don't see it topping the likes of YIIK for example, in terms of sheer awfulness


Me too.  They're just hard to get that nice balance while maintaining their own personality - even one that strikes it halfway and has some other good things I can forgive and admire they tried.  And lol, at least trans people can always take comfort in knowing that cis people can also screw writing and gameplay up badly.  We are truly more alike than different (it's ok to be cis).



Dr. Funk said:


> They feel like it wouldn't be true "trans reperesentation" if they didn't copy-pase every aspect of the modern Western transgender experience and ideology directly into their fantasy setting.


Exactly!  It's fascinating.  I've seen a few stories where trans is incidental and doesn't mention hormones or anything, it just is, and they weren't too bad because the writing could be amature but the focus was on the story and could be enjoyable.  I think cramming race relations of the real world or gay oppression in a fantasy setting without taking the time to really think beyond "oppressor bad me good" can be just as bad, but trans feels so cookie cutter and cultlike that it's hard to ignore.



Dr. Funk said:


> magic/technology that let people flawlessly change sex is outside the scope of what they want to create, and probably just goes above their heads and writing skill.


It's also something they jerk off to in passing and don't think about, they get hard instead of think hard. 



Dr. Funk said:


> The only representation they want is one the contains the same hormones and surgeries they have put on a pedestal. For the record, the game has not mentioned surgery once as far as I've gotten, I have no idea if the fox still has a dick or got a fauxgina installed, and quite frankly, I hope I never learn the answer to this question


Great way to put it.  And lord willingly none of us will ever know.



Dr. Funk said:


> In these cases, they will immediately latch onto the character and declare them a trans icon, despite the fact that their fantastical fictional experience of becoming the opposite sex is nothing like an accurate portrayal of real-world transition.


When you have nothing but straws to grasp at, you make due I guess.



PoisonedBun said:


> Frisk always seemed like they could be either and Toby finally said nonbinary for brownie points, but I could be wrong.


Same.  It hard stops gender wars on the fandom but gives a fraction of them something to be super obnoxious about.



PoisonedBun said:


> Snorpington's sister is also nonbinary with a nonbinary voice actress.


She looks so... not good in that portrait.  Like she seems functioning, she just has crazy eyes.



PoisonedBun said:


> I still kind of recommend it if you're into monster catching and/or puzzle solving games.


I watched my friend play and it seems pretty fun gameplay wise.  Challenging in some areas, but never too frustrating.  The environments and art direction are good too, and some of the characters are genuinely fun.  And if you don't like one, you can always stop their sidequest and hope they get taken out at the end instead, but the best ending keeps everyone ok if you couldn't have guessed.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Dec 23, 2022)

I want to clarify something about my Wick Div sperg. I don’t think Cass is a realistic depiction of a trans woman, she’s far too sane. I’m saying that TRAs have to rely on sympathetic normals to write their propaganda. That’s just lame.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 23, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> It's for this reason that I hope Toby runs a tight ship with the writing in future chapters of Deltarune, Sure. Kris is nonbinary whatever, that I can deal with. It doesn't effect the story in any way whatsoever and is basically just the trope of leaving the protagonist as blank of a character as possible so you the player can project yourself into it (and given Deltarune's whole shtick where it seems the player and Kris are canonically separate entities in the game world, it's even more reason to invoke that). What I would be pissed about would be blatant intrusion of troon propaganda into the story.
> 
> Toby's games style of humor ride a fine line between quirky fun deconstruction of game tropes and trite hipstery nonsense. As you said, he's a strange guy, and his writing reflects that. In my completely subjective opinion, he rides that line well, and his games end up being enjoyable. But it would only take one troon inserting their hamfisted writing to knock that off balance, so if one of his troon friends  tries, I hope he has the balls to veto it to save the creative integrity of his own game.





PoisonedBun said:


> See, I don't get that. If you were trying to make a character their own entity separate from the player, wouldn't you give them clearly defined traits instead of being easily able to be projected on? I didn't understand this about Frisk either. Using they/them just sounds like you were too lazy to program in a gender option so you'll let the player fill in the blanks. Especially with Undertale, I think he should have picked something and stuck with it.
> 
> Frisk always seemed like they could be either and Toby finally said nonbinary for brownie points, but I could be wrong.


I fully expect that one of the twists at the end of Deltarune just has Asriel casually call Kris 'he,' and when everyone looks shocked he acts confused at how they couldn't tell.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 23, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> Between _High Guardian Spice_, several characters from DC/Marvel, that DnD stuff from the former author of _Venus Envy_, and now this furry trans game, it says a lot about the mentality of trannies that so many of them can't (or won't) come up with a fantastical way to become a real biological woman. I mean, isn't that the whole point? To "transition" into the opposite sex? Yes, _we _know it's not possible, and deep down I'm sure many of _them _know it's not possible, but fiction is fiction and nearly anything can be believable if given the right justification. As long as there is some level of consistency, most people will accept magic as an explanation, especially if magic does exist in said fictional universe.
> 
> I just find it amusing since magical sex changes through magic (or even Super ScienceTM) have been around for several decades and yet so many of them, even when they have the perfect excuse through fiction, still rely on pills, hormones, and surgery for their characters, many who are blatant self-inserts.



Hey, you reminded me of a character who fits the bill on what you're talking about, with a canonically stated reason explaining their decision not to magically change.

This isn't trans made as far as I'm aware, but I think it's relevant and kind of goes to show you can at least find a way to address this discrepancy.

Sperging about a game called Granblue Fantasy:


Spoiler



Granblue Fantasy is one of those massive cast Japanese gatcha games. I've never played it personally, but I've caught wind over quite a bit of it and there are two characters that catch the eyes of troons specifically.



The first is Cagliostro, who, from what I understand, discovered a way to transform their male body into this much stronger form. I've been told it wasn't actually intentional by friends, while wikis state it's more born out of narcissism to be cute. Either way, desire to be a girl appears to have been secondary to the characters desires, but she's fine with staying this way.

The real meat of what I'm talking about comes with this character, Ladiva who is actually a trans woman:



No western translation bullshit, actually identifies as a woman. An okama stereotype? Perhaps, but either way, a character a lot of people like. Anyways, obviously this one girl sorcerer found a way to easily transform into a girl. The two have an interesting exchange:










Ladiva offers an actual reason as to why she doesn't want to do it.



This is a massive sperg about shit I only kind of know about, but I did think it was interesting. It honestly makes sense that even in a world where you can instantly change certain things about yourself, some people would choose not to do it for their own personal reasons. The problem is the majority of writers don't take a moment to explore that, or even think about the ramifications of powerful science/magic would have on transitioning in the first place.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 23, 2022)

Monolith said:


> I fully expect that one of the twists at the end of Deltarune just has Asriel casually call Kris 'he,' and when everyone looks shocked he acts confused at how they couldn't tell.


Despite everything, I really can't see Kris as anything other than a male and everyone just calls him "they/them" because they're just that clueless about humans. It can be tricky with kids, but by the time puberty kicks in, most people can tell. You can't fool the average human eye without Hollywood levels of makeup.

I've also seen some fanart depicting Kris as unambiguously female too. I think despite TobyFox's wishes, a large (but subtly quiet) part would rather the playable characters have a defined gender and this shows up in some fan projects, including ones with fan characters.


PoisonedBun said:


> Hey, you reminded me of a character who fits the bill on what you're talking about, with a canonically stated reason explaining their decision not to magically change.
> 
> This isn't trans made as far as I'm aware, but I think it's relevant and kind of goes to show you can at least find a way to address this discrepancy.
> 
> ...


See, I can tell this (probably) wasn't written by a transexual because it has a lot more honesty written into it and less wish fulfillment. I think it was more cross-dressing than transexual but _Tokyo Godfathers_ also had a sympathetic okama in it and you can clearly tell it's a man in a dress.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 23, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> Honestly, more "meh" bad than atrocious so far. Part of me hopes that it improves as I play more of it because I find bad games far more entertaining when there's a kernel of good in with all the rest of the shit.  I guess it'd also depend on your tastes in games, how bad you think it is. However, high class art in video-game form this aint. It's target demographic will absolutely enjoy it though, it hits all the right notes for them and going by the reception so far, indeed they are.
> 
> 
> Earthbound wannabes trying too hard to be quirky, funny, relatable, and jamming RPG tropes into a modern setting are a dime a dozen. I'll be honest there are games that fit the "Earthbound clone" bill that I do like. And then there is a pile of trash where the wannabes that failed end up. And lemme tell ya, that particular subgenre of indie game has some real stinkers. No matter how bad the rest of SLARPG ends up, I don't see it topping the likes of YIIK for example, in terms of sheer awfulness.


Disappointing that it's just generic "uwu lesbiaaaaaans" rubbish and not some amazing mess like YIIK.
Alex Yiik's Haruki Mikami fanfic is bursting with unintentional charm ...even if *his* coomer fantasy is about a certain mentally ill drowned woman.



Monolith said:


> I fully expect that one of the twists at the end of Deltarune just has Asriel casually call Kris 'he,' and when everyone looks shocked he acts confused at how they couldn't tell.





Deogracias said:


> Despite everything, I really can't see Kris as anything other than a male and everyone just calls him "they/them" because they're just that clueless about humans. It can be tricky with kids, but by the time puberty kicks in, most people can tell. You can't fool the average human eye without Hollywood levels of makeup.
> 
> I've also seen some fanart depicting Kris as unambiguously female too. I think despite TobyFox's wishes, a large (but subtly quiet) part would rather the playable characters have a defined gender and this shows up in some fan projects, including ones with fan characters.


Personally, I think that the heavy insistence that Kris is nonbinary is due to potential future ramifications. After all, Kris is heavily male coded.
I think that Kris's sex is ambiguous to ward off any accusations of "queerbaiting" that the rabid fandom may have.
A love triangle is subtly forming between him and Noelle over Susie; even if he's not the one who gets her in the end, any explicit romantic depictions would cause shock waves. There's a certain entitlement regarding gay/lesbian ships on the internet and it's always a fireworks display at the very hint of them not being canon.
What only exacerbates things is that Kris's feelings are only beginning to be revealed two years after Noelle's visible intentions and the fact that the previous game already had a very popular lesbian relationship.



PoisonedBun said:


> See, I don't get that. If you were trying to make a character their own entity separate from the player, wouldn't you give them clearly defined traits instead of being easily able to be projected on? I didn't understand this about Frisk either. Using they/them just sounds like you were too lazy to program in a gender option so you'll let the player fill in the blanks. Especially with Undertale, I think he should have picked something and stuck with it.
> 
> Frisk always seemed like they could be either and Toby finally said nonbinary for brownie points, but I could be wrong.


Frisk's sex is only really unstated for plot related reasons. Frisk even having a name and not just being a player avatar is technically a spoiler (as the game's interface muddies the water as to *who* you name in the beginning of the game).


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 24, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> Personally, I think that the heavy insistence that Kris is nonbinary is due to potential future ramifications. After all, Kris is heavily male coded.
> I think that Kris's sex is ambiguous to ward off any accusations of "queerbaiting" that the rabid fandom may have.
> A love triangle is subtly forming between him and Noelle over Susie; even if he's not the one who gets her in the end, any explicit romantic depictions would cause shock waves. There's a certain entitlement regarding gay/lesbian ships on the internet and it's always a fireworks display at the very hint of them not being canon.
> What only exacerbates things is that Kris's feelings are only beginning to be revealed two years after Noelle's visible intentions and the fact that the previous game already had a very popular lesbian relationship.


Holy shit, I think you cracked the code. I've seen actual women, including lesbians, come along to ship Noelle and Kris as well after chapter 2 came out. That would be utterly unheard of if Kris was directly stated to be a young man despite clearly looking like one. This is 5D chess within fandom politics.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 24, 2022)

For those of you who enjoy this thread, please take a moment and check the Kennel Book Club thread, for @Roxanne Wolf made a fantastic post about a special piece of media I'm sure you guys will enjoy:


----------



## Frogget-me-not (Dec 24, 2022)

I have tons of time to kill as I’m trying to get over my flu, so I have also made the noble sacrifice of acquiring the transbian furry rpg. (Unfortunately, based _Heartbeat_ doesn’t seem to run on the steam deck.)

I unironically enjoy the pastel glitter vomit aesthetic, at least over small bursts. But 10 mins into the game it shows you a title card for the protagonist that basically says “I’m trans, if you haven’t noticed!”


It’s also very over the head about her gay relationship, despite them being together for only 2 months. Sure, they’ve been best friends, but do you really have to have a picture of you two hung near the mantelpiece? Do you really need the flowers in front of your house to match you and your lover?



Now that I have access to the main menu, I can finally change options like text speed. (You can change it earlier but im too retarded to map F keys to the deck). There is a slider in the options where you can set your politics and “ludonarrative dissonance” levels. Not sure if it does anything but I’ve set the politisperging to 100 and the gameplay dissonance to 41%, as it was intended to be played. I believe the default values were 92 politics and 66 lunacy.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 24, 2022)

Frogget-me-not said:


> There is a slider in the options where you can set your politics and “ludonarrative dissonance” levels. Not sure if it does anything but I’ve set


I can't stop fucking laughing at this.  100 PERCENT INSANITY, 41 PERCENT DISCONNECT FROM REALITY. 


Frogget-me-not said:


> I have tons of time to kill as I’m trying to get over my flu,


Thank you for your sacrifice, hope things go smooth and you get lots of fluids and good food in you.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 24, 2022)

Frogget-me-not said:


> I have tons of time to kill as I’m trying to get over my flu, so I have also made the noble sacrifice of acquiring the transbian furry rpg. (Unfortunately, based _Heartbeat_ doesn’t seem to run on the steam deck.)
> 
> I unironically enjoy the pastel glitter vomit aesthetic, at least over small bursts. But 10 mins into the game it shows you a title card for the protagonist that basically says “I’m trans, if you haven’t noticed!”
> 
> ...


You set the politics to 0 and the main character is just a pink fox man again.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 24, 2022)

PoisonedBun said:


> I've seen actual women, including lesbians, come along to ship Noelle and Kris as well after chapter 2 came out. That would be utterly unheard of if Kris was directly stated to be a young man despite clearly looking like one. This is 5D chess within fandom politics.


Hmm. Funny you mention that.
While I've seen Kris portrayed as both male and female when he's being shipped with Susie, I've seen him almost exclusively portrayed as male when he's being shipped with Noelle! (and this goes for both western and japanese artists)



Frogget-me-not said:


> I have tons of time to kill as I’m trying to get over my flu, so I have also made the noble sacrifice of acquiring the transbian furry rpg. (Unfortunately, based _Heartbeat_ doesn’t seem to run on the steam deck.)
> 
> I unironically enjoy the pastel glitter vomit aesthetic, at least over small bursts. But 10 mins into the game it shows you a title card for the protagonist that basically says “I’m trans, if you haven’t noticed!”
> 
> ...


"100% match - it's literally you!"
Oo er! A bit on the nose there!


Spoiler









I'm wondering if the politics and ludonarrative dissonance sliders actually do anything. In any normal game you'd just get a list of discrete options instead of a percentage (which likely just boils down to one anyway. How do you decide if something is "78% political" or "39% contradicting the story in gameplay"?)
I'd wager that "Ludonarrative Dissonance" relates to the encounter rate considering what that term actually means (as opposed to it being a "Weird Wasteland" analogue) but I am by no means suggesting that a lazy indie dev won't misuse big words to sound clever.
"Don't call it 'unique', call it 'idiosyncratic'!"


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 24, 2022)

Frogget-me-not said:


> I have tons of time to kill as I’m trying to get over my flu, so I have also made the noble sacrifice of acquiring the transbian furry rpg. (Unfortunately, based _Heartbeat_ doesn’t seem to run on the steam deck.)
> 
> I unironically enjoy the pastel glitter vomit aesthetic, at least over small bursts. But 10 mins into the game it shows you a title card for the protagonist that basically says “I’m trans, if you haven’t noticed!”
> 
> ...


If I could, I would give you a "Semper Fidelis" but my account is too new for that. Thank you for your brave sacrifice, soldier. I hope you continue your reports.

This is... actually worse than I thought. I too can handle small bursts of pastel and I have a stronger tolerance for furry stuff than most here. I blame that on growing up during the 90's - tons of that stuff in kids' entertainment- and the first group of known furries I ran into this one general forum years back were actually pretty chill and not overwhelming with their hobby. So if anything, they left a slightly positive impression on me at the time. But even so, getting me to give a stamp of approval on something with anthropomorphic characters still requires some artistic and story-telling passion to be involved beyond just blatant self-insertion and wish-fulfillment and what little I've seen so far doesn't indicate that at all. 

Also, the main two characters being an official couple after only two months? I know sometimes some people do just click together but even then, relationships take some time. I would ask if Brianna Wu wrote this but we all know she lacks any creative talent whatsoever, rather than being able to just produce something that is merely half-baked.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 24, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> Also, the main two characters being an official couple after only two months? I know sometimes some people do just click together but even then, relationships take some time. I would ask if Brianna Wu wrote this but we all know she lacks any creative talent whatsoever, rather than being able to just produce something that is merely half-baked.


There's a preview comic that kinda covers this, but the pacing itself is jumpy.  It's ok at least.


----------



## Frogget-me-not (Dec 25, 2022)

EDIT: DAMMIT DDOS LET ME GET THE REST OF MY TRANSPHOBIA OUT
ÉDIT 2: thank you, act 1 is complete

Unfortunately the site going down is screwing with my attempts at a post. Trying to insert screenshots has been nothing short of a hellish task when the farms disconnect every 2 minutes.

So far (halfway through the game now) it’s nowhere near a laughingstock compared to YIIK. But there are some choice moments I’ve laughed or eyerolled at, and the worldbuilding is of course lazy as it usually is in these kinds of magic animal settings. The soundtrack and general tone is very much reminiscent of Earthbound and 16 bit era rpgs, though I suppose it’s hard to make a quirky RPGmaker game that isn’t somehow compared to Earthbound.



Spoiler: Feels like I’m playing Mother 3!







Last time I forgot to talk about the prologue. Our protagonist, Melody the pink fox tranny, has no magical power and a slew of self esteem issues. Thanks to her insane witch friend (spoiler: also a tranny), Melody and her titular lesbian gf gain magical powers from a spell. Well, Melody does. The cis woman just gets to punch things really hard, I guess.

Part of this prologue segment leads you to a Kingdom Hearts-esque specialization choice to choose the source of Melody’s power, and since I’m roleplaying a tranny wish fulfillment episode anyway, I went for the obvious stupid choice. What can go wrong with basing the source of your power on your gf?



Spoiler: Power of wuv.








Super Transbian Wish-fulfillment RPG: Act I​
Meet Melody, a bisexual tranny furry with a lovingly drawn gunt.



Unlike most animals on this island, Melody lives in a house alone outside of town. It’s not like she has social anxiety, she’s shown to be good friends with all the townspeople. I like to imagine this is supposed to be relatable to the real world isolation experienced by troons.

Melody has been holed up in her house for the better part of two weeks being an autist over learning magic, completely shutting out the world. Today feels like a good day to see her gf, whom she hasn’t talked to this whole time, nevermind that they all have iPhones in this universe.

Who is this boyfriend-free girl Melody is dating, you ask? Meet Allison, the lesbian wish fulfillment gf. The most insufferably written character in the game. She has two hobbies: Melody, and solving problems with violence. Note that she is clearly marked cis and lesbian, making this whole scenario even less realistic.



Not a moment passes without Allison lovingly talking to Melody, or lovingly (and grossly) talking about Melody. While somewhat excusable since they just started dating after a 8 year long friendship where EVERYONE was rooting for them to get together, she spends every waking moment sucking the girldick. This is too much for my shrivelled grinch heart. Disgusting.



Spoiler: uwu validation









One of the advertised gimmicks of the game is the ability to kiss Allison (and for Allison to kiss Melody) in the middle of battle for a 15% stat boost. I’ve never used this because the combat is already easy enough on the highest difficulty. I laughed out loud when the tutorial dungeon suggested reducing difficulty when the game is already piss-easy.

The save file also counts the number of kisses total, though unfortunately there are some mandated by the story preventing you from getting a perfect 0 smooches.

Immediately after reuniting with Allison, she and Melody kiss and decide to make the day into a date. They go visit the local diner run by a gap-tooth piggy npc and stuff their faces with cake while talking about their feelings.  Miss Piggy reaffirms how perfect they are for each other. Note the very obvious gender neutral bathroom.






Spoiler: Melody being a fatty









What stood out to me during their girl talk is how every other animal (party members included) seems to be gainfully employed, but there’s no evidence of Melody working anywhere. Again, #relatable to troons?





Spoiler: Small detour to gf’s bachelorette pad



Examining the photo in Allison’s mess of a house reveals that Miss Piggy has thought they would be perfect for each other ever since 8th grade… despite Allison being a confirmed lesbo and the time and Melody only trooning out in grade 10.







Anyway they meet up with their crazy witch friend to LARP a little  tutorial dungeon.

Meet Claire, certified transbian magician, face as square as a brick and dressed in trans flag colors. The game calls her third wheel, and admittedly I expected them to go all in and have Melody kiss all of them in a disaster polycule. Oh well.



Given that she canonically rains disaster onto the town every week by accident, Claire would be a literal lolcow if she existed in our reality.

The party clears the tutorial dungeon. The contents literally do not matter. The demo ends here… but we’re just getting started.



Spoiler: Neon hell








The plot kicks in and it’s in the form of interdimensional aliens ripping apart the fabric of reality. This was the last thing I expected so early in the game. Good on them….?



Our party of magical trannies destroy the base. They escape unscathed… for now.

Allison and Melody have a girltalk that night discussing the stress of the day. It devolves into them talking about their insecurities,



The chapter ends with an ominous line of communication between the alien boss and his master. They’ve recruited a local from the town to their side of evilll, but we don’t know who it is. Spolier alert: it’s the single npc who’s been mean to Allison, instead of like, a twist villain such as the leader of the paladins, who is a dark unicorn lesbo. Disappointing.

End of Act 1​
After sleeping on it, I’ve realized that there is not a single father mentioned or shown, other than the wizard cat grandpa npc (and later on, ms. Piggy’s dad). 90% of the town’s residents look female, which only makes me conclude that this is a town full of troons. Allison’s mother gets repeatedly mentioned because she’s some famous adventurer who’s never in town, but not a word of her dad.

Not surprising, since mtfs often have a missing father figure LOL


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Dec 26, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> At first I just laughed at this, thinking it's absurd, but now that you mention it, I actually wouldn't be surprised if he did. Don't get me wrong, I'm not actually expecting him to, but he is definitely in the same genre of quirky and cute indie dev who makes games about love and friendship and whatnot that appeals to blatant troosn, and he has on numerous occasions made characters that have themes that flirt with the idea. He's always extremely particular about pronouns for nonbinary characters in his games, correcting people's pronoun usage for Kris on the anniversary livestream of Deltarune for example.
> 
> Now as to why I don't think he will: Troon devs tend to be extremely online and in your face with all their social opinions. The fact that these quirks that Toby shares have come to be associated with troons is more the toons hyperfixating on the games they liked when they were yourn due to them being manchildren, making weird quirky games isn't inherently going to turn you into a troon. He's also never been aggressive about his beilefs or politics, at most retweeting some generic liberal stuff here and there. He's become rather successful and while there are certainly cases of troons who were successful but messed up their lives by trooning, they are the exception rather than the rule, mos troons are born out of miserable failed males with nothing else to look forward to in life so they give into their fetishes and delusions. And finally, Toby is fairly distant from the craziness of his fanbase, and good on him for doing that, it's probably better for one's mental health. Someone who was constantly in the weeds of fandom nonsense would be far more at risk of trooning out especially in the Undertale/Deltarune fandom. Also relating to that distance, he seems to enjoy his privacy so honestly any speculation as to what he really is like is moot. Love those games, but yes, the fanbase of them skews towards idiotic all inclusive progressive nonsense at times.
> 
> TL : DR, it would *kinda* fit the public persona and fanbase his games have cultivated, but for numerous reasons, Toby Fox is very unlikely to troon out.





Coolio55 said:


> I personally don't think that Toby would but he's long time friends with 2 artists who did (who are now both involved with DELTARUNE) and there's plenty more on the DELTARUNE team.
> He's a strange man that keeps fucked up company but he just doesn't have that stench. That weepy creepy narcissist stench.





Coolio55 said:


> Personally, I think that the heavy insistence that Kris is nonbinary is due to potential future ramifications. After all, Kris is heavily male coded.
> I think that Kris's sex is ambiguous to ward off any accusations of "queerbaiting" that the rabid fandom may have.
> A love triangle is subtly forming between him and Noelle over Susie; even if he's not the one who gets her in the end, any explicit romantic depictions would cause shock waves. There's a certain entitlement regarding gay/lesbian ships on the internet and it's always a fireworks display at the very hint of them not being canon.
> What only exacerbates things is that Kris's feelings are only beginning to be revealed two years after Noelle's visible intentions and the fact that the previous game already had a very popular lesbian relationship.
> ...



Ever since that Earthbound mod, Toby Fox has been in a mad sprint away from his fanbase. Dude gets too much attention from the absolute worst people and has experience at avoiding both the career killing aspects of who he is around, and the constant horde screeching of “Make this work this way!”. If he does something off base, it will be because he just couldn’t keep running.



gata said:


> Homestuck and it's alien faggot trolls have been a disaster to the western female fandoms.





Deogracias said:


> I wished we lived in the timeline where Andrew Hussie decided to make The Midnight Crew as a series instead of whatever the hell Homestuck was. The whacky adventures of four mafia wise guys would probably have created a much less cringy fanbase.
> 
> ...maybe.



Andrew Hussie tried so hard to fight the hordes of crazy off you have no idea. I was there, just lurking on the MSPA forums during the Problem Sleuth days. No one knows where the mob came from, they just appeared one day and started making ships of the kids, hell he even called them all out on it in the early pages of Homestuck. That whole making everyone somehow related to one another through time travel bullshit puzzle? Yeah, that was his attempt to stop the shipping by making everyone related because it legit creeped him out. He couldn’t hold against the sudden tidal wave, though, so he just took the money and embraced the crazy.

Both Undertale and Homestuck are examples of hitting the right notes for a lot of the weird crowd. Some simply think “This is cool.”, others are complete psychos. Take both these pieces of media as a warning: When you create something, you will have no clue who will love your work, and that you may sometimes find that you’ll have more to fear from those that love and support you than from those that hate you.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 26, 2022)

I had to download an entirely new web browser (Thanks Kiwi Farms Movie Night chat!) just to gain access to the Farms and I still don't have access to all of the standard features thanks to the recent DDoS, like quoting or replying to posts.

@Frogget-me-not If it's not too much trouble, please keep a running list on any notable CIS male characters, even if it's just an NPC or shopkeeper. I say this because one trope that certain forms of media focusing exclusively on same-sex relationship fall into is the complete exclusion of the opposite sex. Now, I don't mean it simply doesn't focus on them; that's to be _expected_. What I'm talking about goes a step further.

Years and years ago, when the website was still up and #ChangeTheChannel had yet to emerge, I watched a video on ThatGuyWithTheGlasses.com that reviewed, of all things possible, a superhero themed, 3D (poorly) animated porn film. Obviously it was censored and cut to meet the standard of Blip TV (which still existed back then), but one thing that was hard to notice was that not a single woman was present on screen at any time, not even in the background. In what is supposed to be a New York sized city. 

I have the mature filter turned off on Steam, so that my Discovery Queue doesn't filter out games based on blood or gore. Unfortunately, this means that I have to hit "ignore" on several sex games that I would rather not be recommended to me in the first place. Most of them are meant to appeal to straight men, but occasionally games meant for homosexuals or lesbians will slip in for whatever reason. While this is somewhat understandable for visual novels, which tend to have a more narrow focus and only a few locations, it's far less so for platformers or RPG games with safe town locations. Again, it's like the opposite sex simply doesn't _exist _within the games' individual universes.

For me at least, this is far more immersion breaking than any fantastical element. I get why you wouldn't focus on the sexuality of the opposite sex in those games, but surely they would still _exist_.

So I'm half-expecting the same to happen in Super Transbian Wish Fulfillment RPG. Just something to consider while you torture yourself play the game for the Farms.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 26, 2022)

@Frogget-me-not
Wtf does "Mackin' on" mean anyway? Who speaks like that?!
On the plus side, I found this video:




I'm sure this is what the developers had in mind...

I like how one of the dungeon rooms is entirely filled with that RM2k3 lava tile. I'm assuming that it's an intentional "glitch" effect but they should really stop stealing their maps from Don Miguel if they're trying to sell a game here.


Anyway. Ripened Tingle's Balloon Trip of Love did the whole "small business running a dungeon" concept way better.



Deogracias said:


> If it's not too much trouble, please keep a running list on any notable CIS male characters, even if it's just an NPC or shopkeeper. I say this because one trope that certain forms of media focusing exclusively on same-sex relationship fall into is the complete exclusion of the opposite sex. Now, I don't mean it simply doesn't focus on them; that's to be _expected_. What I'm talking about goes a step further.
> 
> Years and years ago, when the website was still up and #ChangeTheChannel had yet to emerge, I watched a video on ThatGuyWithTheGlasses.com that reviewed, of all things possible, a superhero themed, 3D (poorly) animated porn film. Obviously it was censored and cut to meet the standard of Blip TV (which still existed back then), but one thing that was hard to notice was that not a single woman was present on screen at any time, not even in the background. In what is supposed to be a New York sized city.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly surprised that there's men in the game at all. Possibly a remnant of it's MLP roots? Considering that the game is explicitly set on a bunch of islands, I expected a nice big fantasy female space to invade.
Actually, I wonder if there's any trans-men in the game. (and if there are, I don't think we'll need to worry about them being subtle about it)


----------



## Frogget-me-not (Dec 26, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> I had to download an entirely new web browser (Thanks Kiwi Farms Movie Night chat!) just to gain access to the Farms and I still don't have access to all of the standard features thanks to the recent DDoS, like quoting or replying to posts.
> 
> @Frogget-me-not If it's not too much trouble, please keep a running list on any notable CIS male characters, even if it's just an NPC or shopkeeper. I say this because one trope that certain forms of media focusing exclusively on same-sex relationship fall into is the complete exclusion of the opposite sex. Now, I don't mean it simply doesn't focus on them; that's to be _expected_. What I'm talking about goes a step further.
> 
> ...





Coolio55 said:


> @Frogget-me-not
> Wtf does "Mackin' on" mean anyway? Who speaks like that?!
> On the plus side, I found this video:
> 
> ...


It’s impossible to tell if an npc is trans or not. There’s nothing that explicitly states it (so far) like it does for the PCs and I’ve been trying my best to examine every item and talk to everyone. Given the audience though, it’s probably a safe bet to assume that the he/him residents are trans men. We don’t see Piggy’s mom, and I don’t think I’ve seen or heard of anyone with two parents. This could be plausible. I’ll need to check who else uses he/him, but I’m confident in saying a big chunk of the characters are she/her. I think there may be more they/thems than he/hims.

I would have expected the big bad to be a cis male but the current major villains are a nonbinary object-head alien (he/him) and a dark meanie lesbian (probably cis). The second town the gang visits is a secret floating island populated by robots and friendly post-ironic cowboy zombies, which only makes me raise more questions about the worldbuilding. Some of the zombies plus this cool cowboy appear to be male-coded.

The more I play the more it looks like the plot never leaves the Sapphire islands (which, by the way, are probably named after Sapphic, the Trans term for women presenting people in love with women presenting people). This smaller scope might mean we will never see many more men, and that’s not what the target audience wants to see, anyway. Limiting the scope of your game makes sense for an indie project, though again it leaves a lot of worldbuilding questions on the table that may never get addressed.

I’ll drop a summary of acts 2 and 3 together later and point out the funny and melodramatic bits. It’s not really bad enough to be interesting.


----------



## Haftag (Dec 27, 2022)

Kookin said:


> I've heard Unsighted, a brazilian game lead developed by two transwomen, is considered a proper game for once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsighted stars a bunch of androids/bots that go on and on about how all humans, except their creatr doctor, are bad and should be extinct. Despite some frustrations, it plays surprisingly well for a (pseudo-)indie soulsda, but the anti-human bullshit is so harsh, and repetetive, that I just couldn't keep on.



White-Kettle Shufflepunk said:


> I feel like the lesson here is that being going trans immediately consumes any creative talent you might have. Like, if you start out a Tolkien level author, then trooned out, you'd maybe end up a suprisingly decent Archive of Our Own writer. _Maybe_.


I just witnessed this on the webcomic Anti-Hero For Hire. Will post more if I'm not lazy/busy.


----------



## Deogracias (Dec 29, 2022)

Haftag said:


> I just witnessed this on the webcomic Anti-Hero For Hire. Will post more if I'm not lazy/busy.


(I can't believe it took literally two days for me to quote you due to DDoS attacks...)

You can't drop a bombshell like that and _not _elaborate. I'm genuinely curious about this, as I used to read Anti-Hero For Hire despite the bad art because I enjoyed the characters and writing, but dropped it when the art style got even worse.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 29, 2022)

With the farms flashing in and out of existence, I got bored enough to read Julia Serano's _Whipping Girl_ since it was easy to access and I barely knew anything about it beforehand.  I thought "ok, I could be persuaded to read one of the founding books of modern trans ideology, good to know and sympathize with arguments others have.  Maybe I'll even agree with them more than I thought."


...I was in for a ride that shocked off my non-existing balls off.  I am 80% of the way through and it is best described as someone spitting out their opinion in a rage while using their own experiences to justify it along with claims that have begun to fall into *citation needed categories of ridiculousness.  There is a decent amount of text to pick at, so I will do a separate read along thread so the word vomit from me and Serano doesn't cloud up this one.  Look forward to that whenever the site stabilizes enough for me to begin posting.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 29, 2022)

Fortunately the site is stable at my time right now.  Come join my Let's Read Julia Serano's Whipping Girl thread to cope and seethe over a 2007 book!


----------



## Haftag (Dec 29, 2022)

Deogracias said:


> (I can't believe it took literally two days for me to quote you due to DDoS attacks...)
> 
> You can't drop a bombshell like that and _not _elaborate. I'm genuinely curious about this, as I used to read Anti-Hero For Hire despite the bad art because I enjoyed the characters and writing, but dropped it when the art style got even worse.


Well around the same time the art got more eye-catching, yet also unmistakenly ugly, a lot of the characters "came out", clothing is more covered, yet people's "curves" are everywhere, and storylines are quite stalled, basically Questionable Content in the action genre (though still nowhere near as redundant).
And as they say around here, the creator "trooned" out (though a while later), focuses more on AdventurersTwo and AFH updates have a longer schedule.


----------



## cherrysour (Dec 29, 2022)

Submitted for your consideration: Tell Me I'm Worthless. Reviews mention fascism, sissy porn, and "the new gross" as literary subgenre. Gretchen F.-M. (_Manhunt_) provided the blurb ("[A]mbitious, brutal, and brilliant.") on the front cover. I expect great things, and by that I mean ludicrous author stand-ins and deeply unhygienic sex scenes, from this one.


----------



## The Best of Me (Jan 3, 2023)

Okay so this may be a long one, but if it's going to talked about, this thread's as good a place as any.

'Nevada: A Novel' by Imogen Binnie (2013)

You might be familiar with this title being thrown about by Reddit jannies trying to crack the 'eggs' of depressed stoners




I've read it and whoo boy is it something special. Basically, imagine if before setting himself ablaze, Chloe Sagal decided to braindump a novella that lie somewhere between a terrible Ulysses pastiche and Digibro's 'I Wrote This Light Novel in a Week...'. Essentially a stream of consciousness story of a hip transbian Brooklynite who breaks up with his cis girlfriend for fucking a tif he's already fucked prior, steals heroin from his HTS friend, along with his girlfriend's car and drives to Totally Not Carson City Nevada where he encounters a walmart employee who, because he clocks him as trans, this must mean he's also trans. Here's some choice snippets (apologies for the shitty scans I'M WORKIN' ON IT):

Literally opens with him being sexually choked by his girlfriend



Protag's account of fucking his TIF coworker, but not before sneeding about how much better TIF's have it than the oppressed transfemmes





... yeah enough of that.

We're later treated to one of the protagonist's blog post so the author has an excuse to voice his opinions (still pretty culturally salient for 2013. well done I guess?)











TAKE THAT YET-TO-CONSOLODATED-KIWIFARMS! (nah, the response to number was pretty based tho)

Two thirds of the way into the book we're introduced to James, the 'egg' here's some of his early characterization:








More of the book's themes distilled ('TRANS TRANS TRANS TRANS MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME')






He's some of the author's highly curated protagonist's backstory:








And finally, the showstopper. Folks, I guarantee you at least the following text has been used as an internal justification for a non-trivial number of depressed incels to troon out which they in turn have pushed on other like minded drecks to get them to troon out and be as miserable as them.

Thus, I present to you what might be considered a litany of the Sacred Texts of the TRA Groomers:











One last thing about Imogen Binnie. He is good friends with Ana Valens. Yes THAT Ana Valens. As expemplified by the glowing review he gave the book


 
Binnie



Valens

I rest my case


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Jan 3, 2023)

The Best of Me said:


>



I love how one of the signs is just "is nice."


----------



## Slideshow Bill (Jan 3, 2023)

Deogracias said:


> Between _High Guardian Spice_, several characters from DC/Marvel, that DnD stuff from the former author of _Venus Envy_, and now this furry trans game, it says a lot about the mentality of trannies that so many of them can't (or won't) come up with a fantastical way to become a real biological woman. I mean, isn't that the whole point? To "transition" into the opposite sex? Yes, _we _know it's not possible, and deep down I'm sure many of _them _know it's not possible, but fiction is fiction and nearly anything can be believable if given the right justification. As long as there is some level of consistency, most people will accept magic as an explanation, especially if magic does exist in said fictional universe.
> 
> I just find it amusing since magical sex changes through magic (or even Super ScienceTM) have been around for several decades and yet so many of them, even when they have the perfect excuse through fiction, still rely on pills, hormones, and surgery for their characters, many who are blatant self-inserts.


Hormones and surgeries being religious rituals to troons is common knowledge, but one of the reasons they don't have "magical gender fixes" in fiction is because it will make the religious rituals seem pointless/ineffective. It'd be like looking into a mirror and your reflection telling you that you're crazy.


----------



## Dr. Crittershawn (Jan 3, 2023)

Slideshow Bill said:


> Hormones and surgeries being religious rituals to troons is common knowledge, but one of the reasons they don't have "magical gender fixes" in fiction is because it will make the religious rituals seem pointless/ineffective. It'd be like looking into a mirror and your reflection telling you that you're crazy.


Or because they're all incels and believe that they're "better than cis women" being addicted to exogenous hormones and being mutilated.


----------



## Noah Boddy (Jan 3, 2023)

Was that book even skimmed by an editor? My eyes glazed over when I read the 400th "is like" and "kind of". Also writing in the present tense is really difficult to follow.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 4, 2023)

Man, your protag has got to be unlikeable if they're making a Zine.

How many people even know what those are outside of artistic and convention circles?  At least those two groups are likely the author's entire audience.



The Best of Me said:


> We're later treated to one of the protagonist's blog post so the author has an excuse to voice his opinions (still pretty culturally salient for 2013. well done I guess?)



Those of you who haven't read the book: Serano is an OG trans women with penises in women's bathrooms and check your genital preferences troon, and hates Ray Blanchard & the autogynophilia argument with a passion.  So you know, a saint.



The Best of Me said:


> Thus, I present to you what might be considered a litany of the Sacred Texts of the TRA Groomers:


Marina says kinks tell us something about ourselves.  What the hell does bondage and s&m teach us?  We need to spend all day wearing more rope and leather?  

How does this book end btw?



Slideshow Bill said:


> Hormones and surgeries being religious rituals to troons is common knowledge, but one of the reasons they don't have "magical gender fixes" in fiction is because it will make the religious rituals seem pointless/ineffective. It'd be like looking into a mirror and your reflection telling you that you're crazy.


Yeah, that's pretty much it.
If you can't convince people (and yourself!) that modern day medicine turns you into a woman, your worldview falls apart.  So in fiction, it is the cure, the panacea, the thing that gives no side effects.  You ARE the woman with it, NEVER take away my placebo pills!



Noah Boddy said:


> Was that book even skimmed by an editor? My eyes glazed over when I read the 400th "is like" and "kind of". Also writing in the present tense is really difficult to follow.


Likely, no one.  Or at least no one not huffing their own farts.

The original publisher is Topside, who ran from 2011-2017.  It started explicitly because trans people needed more voices in publishing according to the founders.  I don't know how it ended, but my guess always goes towards bankruptcy.

They made this:

Which 100% tells me that even if there was an editor, they had their head up their own ass huffing their own farts, focused on representation & trans voices, and likely applauded the writing as avant gard instead of messy ramblings.


----------



## White-Kettle Shufflepunk (Jan 4, 2023)

Slideshow Bill said:


> Hormones and surgeries being religious rituals to troons is common knowledge, but one of the reasons they don't have "magical gender fixes" in fiction is because it will make the religious rituals seem pointless/ineffective. It'd be like looking into a mirror and your reflection telling you that you're crazy.



An interesting example of this is the YA book _Dreadnought_. The teen protagonist is given a girl body and superpowers by a dying Superman expy shoving his magic orb into her (look, it feels weird using male pronouns when magic sex changes are involved in the first chapter) but it's essentially like, the body of a woman with androgen insensivity syndrome? You know, no womb, testicles are still there, just internalised and doing woman hormonal shit instead of making sperm. It's an odd flourish.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 4, 2023)

White-Kettle Shufflepunk said:


> I love how one of the signs is just "is nice."


So being a nice guy is a sign of being trans? That’s about right.


----------



## spergingandbrave (Jan 7, 2023)

Not surprised no one's talking about this snoozer of a game, so here goes.




_"Repurpose is an LGBT+ positive dating sim about death, love, and finding your purpose. We offer the ability to play as the gender that suits you best be it cis, trans, or anything else on this beautiful mess of a spectrum! The cast of REP are all in some capacity queer from their sexuality and/or gender!"_
Notice how it says absolutely nothing about the plot.

Or, in other words, it's TroonFest The Game. Initially conceived as a visual novel with a few minigames and full dub, it was eventually downscaled due to most of the people behind the team leaving. Post-poned twice thrice, was going to initially release in 2021 only to be split in two-releases: Part 1 was released in December 2022, Part 2 will be released "when it's done". (Alas, never.)






Reminds me a lot of Goodbye Volcano High or whatever it's called, but way worse. At least the former has a dedicated hatefollowing and autists made a parody out of it. Nobody actually cares for this faggot game, all I could find on social media were  retarded memes made by the same 5 people. There's a couple of vids about the demo on Youtube but all of them combined don't break 3k views.

The cherry on top has to be that it was going to originally be free, a Patreon was created in the middle of development because of course trannies can't handle their own funds, but then the creator made it paid because they wanted to... "compensate" their team. Except the game is being made by themselves and their fag partner, everyone else who was on the team seems to have left if you exclude the voice actors.







The grift never ends.
And before you ask: yes, the genius being cringefest is a self-described latinx genderspecial.



Bonus: one of the characters in the game is supposedly sex-repulsed, they went on to write an entire manifesto on tumblr as to why you shouldn't fuck the twink in the _suggestive, sexually-themed DATING SIM.


_
How the fuck are you going to name yourself Eros and then act like sex disgusts you? You're latino you're supposed to know what the fuck that means.


----------



## Deogracias (Jan 7, 2023)

spergingandbrave said:


> And before you ask: yes, the genius being cringefest is a self-described latinx genderspecial.
> View attachment 4211554


This is a red letter day for me because until now, I didn't think there existed a _single_ Hispanic that unironically called themselves "Latinx". Usually, I just see the overwhelming number of Hispanics who talk about the term say how much they hate it, how much the gringos who invented it don't understand how Spanish works, and the only ones pushing it are rich, white leftists.

So, yeah, good job on capturing a unicorn.


----------



## spergingandbrave (Sunday at 11:32 AM)

Deogracias said:


> This is a red letter day for me because until now, I didn't think there existed a _single_ Hispanic that unironically called themselves "Latinx". Usually, I just see the overwhelming number of Hispanics who talk about the term say how much they hate it, how much the gringos who invented it don't understand how Spanish works, and the only ones pushing it are rich, white leftists.
> 
> So, yeah, good job on capturing a unicorn.


I thought the exact same. They keep describing themselves as latine/latinx so my guess is they're like 10% hispanic and want in on the oppression points.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Sunday at 12:08 PM)

Deogracias said:


> This is a red letter day for me because until now, I didn't think there existed a _single_ Hispanic that unironically called themselves "Latinx". Usually, I just see the overwhelming number of Hispanics who talk about the term say how much they hate it, how much the gringos who invented it don't understand how Spanish works, and the only ones pushing it are rich, white leftists.
> 
> So, yeah, good job on capturing a unicorn.


LMAO It’s completely backfiring on the white leftists because only 2% of Hispanics actually use Latinx:


----------



## whothefuck (Sunday at 8:46 PM)

The Best of Me said:


> Okay so this may be a long one, but if it's going to talked about, this thread's as good a place as any.
> 
> 'Nevada: A Novel' by Imogen Binnie (2013)
> 
> ...


thumbnails. learn how to use them


----------



## AMHOLIO (Monday at 3:59 PM)

Posting as much as I can since Americunts were barred from the farms for the past week.

Kidd Bandit, a prospering grounds cow and indie wrestler, released a shitty 5 minute visual novel. It attempts to go and pull a really lazy doki doki lit club bait and switch so the last minute is the only thing that matters.


Spoiler: screenshots, not that long



Trite visual novel set up where this girl is leaving to go to work for a new place that will take care of her, Banditcorp.  She invites you to join, and where you say yes or no this happens:

Baditcorp is such a bad brand name.  You don't name something Stealing Your Money llc, that's just bad business.


Saying it was cringe doesn't make it less cringe.  Anyway let Kidd Bandit unsubtly explain everything.


Protagonist .


This is such an awful picture to use to digitize.  He should have hired an artist to draw him more realistically than the previous anime then add all the digital filters.  Right now, his hair looks so frazzeled and his pose isn't conveying the situation going on.

I don't know if any of the art he used was commissioned or AI generated, I didn't bother looking.



So is he trying to justify if he loses next time?  I don't know, don't follow indie wrestling.


#summondeeznuts



Lore dump:


Original posts from LikeAStone (.exe 2.0!) for more info, check out the thread:



LikeAStone 2.0 said:


> Kidd Bandifag has launched a new “alt-gamer” gimmick along with a real visual novel he had someone make.
> 
> View attachment 4214856
> View attachment 4214859
> ...





LikeAStone 2.0 said:


> View attachment 4220459
> I will never understand why groomers are obsessed with “Lore” this and “Lore” that.
> View attachment 4220452
> 
> ...


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (Thursday at 12:05 PM)

Deogracias said:


> I did find it amusing that the three other characters look relatively fit but it's the tranny that's plump and overweight. I have no desire to play this game but if it has "body positivity" somewhere in the narrative, I would not be surprised.


Does anyone know what the creator looks like? Inb4 it's a self insert.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Thursday at 1:27 PM)

A Canadian troon named Laur Flom is stripping Harry Potter books of JK Rowling’s name and reselling them.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/harry-potter-books-stripped-of-j-k-rowlings-name-are-then-resold-by-bookbinder-artist.143888/


----------



## Frogget-me-not (Thursday at 3:09 PM)

1440p Curved Monitor said:


> Does anyone know what the creator looks like? Inb4 it's a self insert.


Correct.





Apologies for no update on my Let’s Play of Lesbian Furry Simulator, I recovered from the flu and then got swept up in the post-holidays workload so I haven’t had time to game. I made it to the middle of Act 4 (the inevitable breakup arc) and I’m holding out hoping (HOPING) there’s going to be some twist that doubles down and makes it go full retard.

Also there’s a 1000 year old fat dragon npc. Not explicitly a tranny, but all the design cues point to it. Maybe this one is the true self insert?



A correction to my previous post, the male pig in the game isn’t Piggy’s father, that’s her brother (probably a troon, based on how patchy they designed him). That makes a grand total of 1 dad in the entire game.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Thursday at 3:23 PM)

ASeabear8952 said:


> A Canadian troon named Laur Flom is stripping Harry Potter books of JK Rowling’s name and reselling them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/harry-potter-books-stripped-of-j-k-rowlings-name-are-then-resold-by-bookbinder-artist.143888/


 Well this is the laziest form of trans made media, repurposing copyright work.  Speaking of a less lazy form of the same thing:



Frogget-me-not said:


> Apologies for no update on my Let’s Play of Lesbian Furry Simulator, I recovered from the flu and then got swept up in the post-holidays workload so I haven’t had time to game. I made it to the middle of Act 4 (the inevitable breakup arc) and I’m holding out hoping (HOPING) there’s going to be some twist that doubles down and makes it go full retard.


That's fine, real life comes first and I wouldn't have been surprised if you got bored.  Also, a temporary break up arc?  No way!  I thought the lesbian simulator would be all smiles, that's impressive.


Frogget-me-not said:


> Also there’s a 1000 year old fat dragon npc. Not explicitly a tranny, but all the design cues point to it. Maybe this one is the true self insert?


I don't know if they are but it rings "fetish" to me.  There's too many chubby round npcs drawn in this particular fashion for me to think otherwise.


----------



## Fidget (Yesterday at 7:32 PM)

Looks like Dead End: Paranormal Park was cancelled.


----------

